# Ընդհանուր ֆորում > Հեռուստատեսություն, Ռադիո, Տպագիր մամուլ >  "Ազատություն" ռ/կ ......

## Egern.net

Այսօր Կառավարությունը ԱԺ-ին է ներկայացրել մի նախագիծ, որով *արգելվում է արտասահմանյան լրատվամիջոցների հայկական խմբագրությունների հաղորդումների հեռարձակումը Հանրային Ռադիոյով*: Նշեմ, որ Հայաստանում ռադիոյով հեռարձակվում են միայն մեկ "արտասահմանյան լրատվամիջոցների հայկական խմբագրության" հաղորդումներ. դա _Ազատություն_ ռադիոկայանն է.

Ահա մի մեկնաբանություն. http://azatutyun.am/armeniareport/re...4B55BBB0C3.ASP

----------


## Enipra

Լրի՞վ են գժվել  :Shok:  :Angry2: 
Տենց էլ պիտի լիներ։ Բա ոնց... Նախագահական ընտրություններից առաջ մի հատ «չվնասազերծե՞ն չար լեզուներին»...  :Angry2:

----------


## Egern.net

ոնց հասկացա, այսօր չեն հասցրել քննարկել, թողել են վաղվան...

շատ հետաքրքիր է, թե ինչ է լինելու: Իմ կարծքով, գործնականում խորհրդարանում չկա այնպիսի ուժ, որը կարողանա այս օրինագծի "դեմն առնել"....

----------


## Sergey

Բա ինչ, եթերում, թեկուզ ռադիոեթերում, այլակարծության որևէ դրսևորում չպետք է լինի, ես էլ անկեղծորեն զարմանում էի, թե ո՞նց են հանդուրժում :Bad:

----------


## Artgeo

Ինչո՞վ են պարզաբանում: Կրկին «Քեզ համար Հայաստան» են ասում, թե՞ զգում են, որ միակ ռադիոկայանն է, որը Մերժին սերժում է...

----------


## P.S.

http://www.azatutyun.am/armeniarepor...D7130917A3.ASP

----------


## Egern.net

"Հայրենի կառավարությունը, ընտրված լինելով եվրոպական ստանդարտներին համապատասխանող ազատ, արդար, թափանցիկ ընտրությունների արդյունքում, հենց առաջին արտահերթ նիստից սկսեց պաշտպանել Հայաստանի անվտանգությունը արտասահմանյան քարոզչամիջոցներից" - երևի այսպես կգրեն մեր պատմության դասագրքերում...

Հիմա գրեթե բոլորը մեկնաբանում են այս երկու օրինագծերը, կամ էլ` վախենում են մեկնաբանել: Հիանալի հնարավորություն է հասկանալու համար` ով ով է... 

Երբ մի քանի տասնյակ ՀԿ-ներ կազմակերպում են ընդհանուր հայտարարություն, Ժուռնալիստների միության նախագահը հայտարարում է, որ չեն ուզում մեկնաբանել... գիտակցելով արտասահմանյան կրոնական կազմակերպությունների ներկայացնող վտանգը, որ կարող են ռադիոյի միջոցով ներխուժել մեր տները..... 

Գրեթե բոլոր թերթերը խիստ քննադատում են օրինագծերը, իսկ "Հայոց Աշխարհը" գրում է ."ժամանակն է վերացնել օտարերկրյա քարոզչամիջոցների գործունեությունը Հայաստանում"....

_գեդինը մտեք, էլի....._

Էս քանի օրը լսեք Ազատությունը, շատ հետաքրքիր են խոսում: Մի իրավաբան ասում էր, որ այս օրենքները միանշանակ հակասում են ՀՀ Սահմանադրությանը...

Ավելացվել է 2 րոպե անց
հենց նոր Ազատությունը հայտնեց. ԵԱՀԿ մամուլի ազատության հարցերով ներկայացուցիչը նամակ է գրել Տ. Թորոսյանին, որտեղ խիստ քննադատել է օրինագծերը և կոչ է արել դեմ քվեարկել այս նախագծերին, որոնք արգելելու կամ խոչընդոտելու են Հայաստանում լրատվական այլընտրանքի` Ազատություն ռադիոկայանի հեռարձակումը....

----------


## Ուրվական

Էլ բան չեմ ասում, էս վերջը կլինի: Էսօր Հ1-ով լսեցի, որ ըտե տենց ասեցին, ուրեմն ամեն ինչ պարզ ա: Ճիշտն ասած, չէի հավատում, մտածեցի՝ սխալ եմ հասկանում, բայց էս թեման էլ տեսա... իրոք, ասելու, ավելացնելու բան չկա...

----------


## StrangeLittleGirl

Դե պարզ է, նույն «Ա1+»-ի պատմությունն է կրկնվում: «Վնասազերծում» են վտանգավոր լրատվամիջոցները, որ ինչ ուզեն, անեն:

----------


## Artgeo

*«Ազատությունը» կհետեւի «Ա1+»-ի՞ն*
11:40 Yerevan | 7:40 GMT | Thursday 28 June 2007
Ավետիս Բաբաջանյան

    Հայաստանի իշխանությունները որոշել են փակել «Ազատություն» ռադիոկայանը, ավելի ճիշտ` դադարեցնել այդ ռադիոկայանի հայկական ծառայության հաղորդումների հեռարձակումը Հայաստանում: Այդ նպատակին իրավական փաթեթավորում տալու համար իշխանությունները ԱԺ արտահերթ նիստ են հրավիրել, որի օրակարգում կան երկու օրենսդրական նախաձեռնություններ` «Հեռուստատեսության եւ ռադիոյի մասին» եւ «Պետական տուրքի մասին» օրենքներում փոփոխություն եւ լրացում կատարելու մասին: Առաջինով նախատեսվում է «Հեռուստատեսության եւ ռադիոյի մասին» օրենքի 28-րդ հոդվածում կատարել խմբագրական փոփոխություն: Այսօր այդ հոդվածում կա այսպիսի դրույթ. «Օգտագործվող հաճախականություններով արգելվում է այլ հեռարձակող կազմակերպությունների գործունեությունը` առանց հանրային հեռուստառադիոընկերության խորհրդի համաձայնության»: Կառավարությունն առաջարկում է կատարել փոփոխություն եւ վերջին պարբերությունը` «առանց հանրային հեռուստառադիոընկերության խորհրդի համաձայնության» հանել օրենքից: Այսինքն` ընդհանրապես արգելել հանրային ռադիոյի զբաղեցրած հաճախականություններով այլ ռադիոընկերությունների հաղորդումների հեռարձակումը: Ըստ էության` այս փոփոխության մեջ չկա «Ազատություն» ռադիոկայանի մասին ոչ մի հիշատակում, սակայն պարզ է, որ խոսքը վերաբերվում է բացառապես հիշյալ ռադիոկայանին:

Եթե ԱԺ-ն այս օրենքի փոփոխությունն ընդունի, ապա այն տասնօրյա ժամկետում պետք է հրապարակվի եւ ուժի մեջ կմտնի հաջորդ տասներորդ օրը: Ստացվում է, որ «Ազատություն» ռադիոկայանին Հայաստանում 20 օրվա կյանք է մնացել: Պարադոքս է. «Ազատությունը» Հայաստանում հեռարձակվում է, քանի որ մեր երկրում չկա ժողովրդավարություն, իսկ քանի որ ժողովրդավարություն չկա` «Ազատությունը» չի կարող գոյություն ունենալ:

«Ազատություն» ռադիոկայանի հաղորդումները պատրաստվում են Պրագայի կենտրոնակայանում գտնվող հայկական խմբագրության միջոցով, դրանք արբանյակային հեռարձակմամբ փոխանցվում են Հայաստան եւ այստեղ վերահեռարձակվում հանրային ռադիոյին պատկանող 106.7 հաճախականությամբ: Այդ հաճախականությունն օգտագործելու դիմաց «Ազատություն» ռադիոկայանը հանրային ռադիոյին վճարում է տարեկան 150 հազար դոլարի կարգի գումար: Այսինքն` այս օրենքի ընդունումից հետո հանրային հեռուստառադիոընկերությունը զրկվում է այդպիսի մեծ գումարից: Բացի այդ, «Ազատություն» ռադիոկայանի փակումը քաղաքական խնդիր է. այս ռադիոկայանը ֆինանսավորվում է ԱՄՆ Կոնգրեսի կողմից: ԱՄՆ Կոնգրեսը այս ռադիոընկերությունը ֆինանսավորում է ժողովրդավարության տեսակետից խնդիրներ ունեցող երկրների հասարակություններին անկողմնակալ եւ օպերատիվ տեղեկատվություն ապահովելու համար: Փակելով «Ազատություն» ռադիոկայանը` Հայաստանի իշխանությունները լուծում են հենց այդ խնդիրը. նրանք վերացնում են այն միակ էլեկտրոնային լրատվամիջոցը, որը չի գտնվում իրենց ազդեցության տակ եւ որի գործունեությունը չի վերահսկվում իրենց կողմից: Հետաքրքիր են նաեւ այն հիմնավորումները, որոնցով կառավարությունը ցանկանում է հանրային հեռուստառադիոընկերության խորհրդին զրկել իր հաճախականությունը այլ հեռարձակողի տրամադրելուց: «Գործնականում անհնարին է հանրային հեռուստառադիոընկերության խորհրդի կողմից հաճախականության օգտագործման վերաբերյալ համաձայնություն տալու կամ մերժելու հստակ չափանիշներ սահմանել, իսկ դրանց բացակայության պայմաններում խորհրդի կողմից յուրաքանչյուր կոնկրետ դեպքում որոշում կայացնելը կարող է խիստ կամայական բնույթ ստանալ»: Պատկերացնու՞մ եք ինչպիսի հիմնավորում. իբր ցանկացողներն այնքան շատ են, որ ուղղակի չգիտեն ում ընտրեն, որ կամայական չլինի: Եւ դա կարող էին անել մրցույթի միջոցով, կամ միջպետական պայմանագրով: Ինչպես ասում են` եթե ցանկություն լիներ, ձեւը միշտ կարելի էր գտնել, ինչպես եղել է այս 10 տարիների ընթացքում: Բայց կարող եք հակաճառել, թե 150 հազար դոլար վճարելով «Ազատությունը» կարող է հեռարձակվել այլ մասնավոր ռադիոընկերությունների պատկանող հաճախականություններով: Սակայն հայրենի իշխանությունները մտածել են նաեւ այս խնդիրը լուծելու մասին: ԱԺ օրակարգ մտած հաջորդ օրենսդրական նախաձեռնությունն էլ նպատակ ունի փակելու այս հարցը: «Պետական տուրքերի մասին» օրենքում նրանք փոփոխության առաջարկ են ներկայացրել. «Հայաստանի Հանրապետության հեռուստառադիոընկերության կողմից օտարերկրյա զանգվածային լրատվական միջոցի ազգային խմբագրության կամ ծառայության հաղորդաշարի հաղորդումների յուրաքանչյուր թողարկման համար սահմանել պետական տուրք` բազային տուրքի 70-ապատիկի չափով»: Այսինքն` եթե ենթադրենք «Ազատություն» ռադիոկայանը պայմանագիր է կնքում որեւէ ռադիոկայանի հետ իր հաղորդումները հեռարձակելու համար, այդ ռադիոընկերությունը պետք է ամեն մի հաղորդման համար 70 հազար դրամ պետտուրք վճարի: Այսօր «Ազատությունը» օրական հեռարձակում է երեք հաղորդում, եւս երկուսը` «Մաքսլիբերթի» երիտասարդական հաղորդումների խմբագրությունը: Այսինքն` եթե նույնիսկ իշխանությունները թույլ տան որեւէ ռադիոընկերության իր հաճախականությունը տալ «Ազատությանը», ապա այսօրվա ծավալով հեռարձակվելու դեպքում այդ ռադիոընկերությունն ամեն օր պետք է վճարի 350 հազար դրամ ամեն օր, որն այսօրվա ուժեղ դրամի փոխարժեքի պայմաններում հազար դոլարից ավելի է: Ստացվում է տարեկան 400 հազար դոլարին մոտ գումար. սա միայն պետտուրքը, բայց չէ՞ որ մի ահագին գումար էլ տվյալ ռադիոընկերությունը կպահանջի իր հաճախականությունն օգտագործելու համար: Եւ եթե նույնիսկ այս գումարային հարցերն էլ լուծվեն, պետք է նկատի ունենալ, որ ոչ մի մասնավոր ռադիոընկերություն ամբողջ Հայաստանի տարածքում չի հեռարձակվում: Ինչպես տեսնում եք` «Ազատությունը» գոյատեւելու նույնիսկ տեսական շանս չունի:

Հ.Գ. Երեկ մենք խոսեցինք նաեւ Պրագայում գտնվող «Ազատություն» ռադիոկայանի հայկական ծառայության տնօրեն Հրայր Թամրազյանի հետ` խնդրելով ներկայացնել ռադիոընկերության տեսակետը ԱԺ-ում քննարկվող օրենսդրական նախաձեռնությունների վերաբերյալ: «Այս պահին չէի ուզենա մեկնաբանություններ անել. իրավաբանները եւ փորձագետները լավ բան չեն տեսնում դրանում: Սակայն մենք առաջիկայում հայտարարության միջոցով կներկայացնենք մեր դիրքորոշումը»:

http://zhamanak.com

----------


## Արշակ

Չպիտի թողենք, որ տենց բան անեն։ :Angry2: 
Մեծ աղմուկ է պետք բարձրացնել։ Ի՞նչ կասեք։ :Think:

----------


## Երվանդ

Կարելիա ցույց կազմակերպել, հենց Ազգային Ժողովի շենքի մոտ, հերթագրվենք տեսնենք քանի հոգի ենք լինում, կզանգենք լրատվամիջոցների ներկայացուցիչներինել կասենք գան նկարեն:

Ավելացվել է 1 րոպե անց
Ես հետս ևս 5 հոգի կբերեմ, պլուս պետքա պաստառներ տպվեն և այլն, դավայ կազմակերպենք մի բան անենք թե չէ դրանց լկտիությունը արդեն չափ ու սահմանը անցելա :Angry2:  (ստեղ միհատել քֆուր կա)

Ավելացվել է 4 րոպե անց
Ես գումարած 5, վեցից հերթագրվեք եթե մի գոնե 40 հոգի դզվենք շատ լավ կլինի

----------


## Արշակ

> Կարելիա ցույց կազմակերպել, հենց Ազգային Ժողովի շենքի մոտ, հերթագրվենք տեսնենք քանի հոգի ենք լինում, կզանգենք լրատվամիջոցների ներկայացուցիչներինել կասենք գան նկարեն:
> 
> Ավելացվել է 1 րոպե անց
> Ես հետս ևս 5 հոգի կբերեմ, պլուս պետքա պաստառներ տպվեն և այլն, դավայ կազմակերպենք մի բան անենք թե չէ դրանց լկտիությունը արդեն չափ ու սահմանը անցելա (ստեղ միհատել քֆուր կա)
> 
> Ավելացվել է 4 րոպե անց
> Ես գումարած 5, վեցից հերթագրվեք եթե մի գոնե 40 հոգի դզվենք շատ լավ կլինի


Ես էլ եմ կարծում, որ պետք է Ազգային Ժողովի շենքի մոտ ցույց կազմակերպել ու պահանջել, որ օրինագիծը հանվի քննարկումից։
Մի խոսքով, որ կազմակերպվի, ես հաստատ կգամ ու կարծում եմ, որ ընկերներիցս շատերն էլ կգան։

----------


## dvgray

Վարդան Օսկանյան "Ինձ համար ցավ կլինի, եթե "Ազատությունը" եթերում չլինի ":
http://www.armenialiberty.org/armeni...1304342EF5.asp

Արդեն լրիվ ցնորվե՞լ են ինչ է:Մի կողմից կառավարությունը օրինագիծ է բերում, մյուս կողմից կառավարության անդամը "ցավ" է զգում  :LOL: : / :Angry2: /
Վարդան Օսկանյանը իրեն ինչի՞ տեղ է դրել, մարդ չի հասկանում: Տեղն եկած տեղը ՝ Հայաստանն է ներկայացնում:  Տեղն եկած տեղը ոչ մի բանի հետ կապ չունի /ոչ ընտրություններ, ոչ պապլավոկ, ոչ Ա1+, ոչ հյուսիսային պողոտա ... հիմա էլ "Ազատությունը".../, ու իրա համար հենց ընենց՝  "սվաբոդմի խուդոժնիկ" է  :LOL: : Հասկացանք որ դիվանագետ է, բայց արդեն լրիվ չափերը անցել է  :Bad:  : Իրա ասածը ինչ է, որ էս ամենի հետ ինքը ոչ մի կապ չու՞նի: Տեսնես էս երկրում կա՞ մի բան, որի հետ ինքը ինչ-որ կապ ունի:

Հ.Գ. Վախենում է երևի իր երկրում՝ ԱՄՆ-ում իրեն ճիշտ չհասկանան: 
Շատ շուստրին է  :Wink: :

----------


## Davo'o

Ինտերնետով կլսենք պաաահ:

----------


## Artgeo

*ԸՆԴՈՒՆՎԵՑ*



Րոպեներ առաջ խորհրդարանում 79 կողմ, 16 դեմ եւ 7 ձեռնպահ ձայների հարաբերակցությամբ առաջին ընթերցմամբ ընդունվեցին՚Հեռուստատեսության եւ ռադիոյի մասինՙ եւ ՚Պետական տուրքի մասինՙ օրենքների փոփոխությունները: Դեմ էին քվեարկել ՕԵԿ եւ ՚ժառանգությունՙ խմբակցությունների պատգամավորները, Վիկտոր Դալլաքյանը, Խաչատուր Սուքիասյանը, Մարտուն Գրիգորյանը: Ձեռնպահ էր քվեարկել Դավիթ Հարությունյանը:

Հիշեցնենք, որ օրենքի փոփոխությամբ կարգելվի ՚Ազատությունՙ ռադիոկայանի հեռարձակումը հանրային ռադիոյով, իսկ մասնավոր ռադիոկայաններով հեռարձակվելու դեպքում ՚Ազատությունըՙ ամեն մի հեռարձակման համար պետք է վճարի 70000 դրամ: 

http://a1plus.am/amu/?page=issue&iid=50829

----------


## Ներսես_AM

ինչի կասկածողներ կային, որ չի ընդունվելու՞։

----------


## Egern.net

անկեղծ ասած` չկար....

ամեն ինչ արվում է բլից կարգով, որ ոչինչ հնարավոր չլինի փոխել: Հատուկ հարցը դրել են արտահերթ նստաշրջան, որ երկար քննարկումներ չլինեն...

Ժողովուրդ, բայց շատ հետաքրքիր է տարբեր լրատվամիջոցների պահվածքը... Այսօր առավոտյան Արմենիան խոսում էր այս թեմայի շուրջ այնպես, կարծես թե Կանադայի եսիմ որ նահանգում ինչ-որ օրենք պիտի ընդունվի...... ոնց որ լուսնից լինեն: 

Բայց ասում են` որոշակի հիմքեր կան օրինագծերը ՍԴ-ում վիճարկելու համար... Ասում են` Կառավարությունը չի կարող տուրք սահմանել այնպիսի լրատվամիջոցի համար, որին նա ոչ մի ծառայություն չի մատուցում...

----------


## Marduk

Ժողովուրդ դուք մոռացել եք որ Հայաստանում արդեն միջազգային չափանիշներով դեմոկրատիա է: Այնպես որ «Ազատություն» ռադիոն իր առաքելությունը կատարել է ու կարող է հեռանալ: Օրինակ Ֆրանսիայում էլ չկա «ազատություն» ռադիո..

----------


## Artgeo

Վրաստանում նույնպես չկա, բայց դրա մասին որոշում կայացրել են «Ազատություն» ռ/կ-ի կենտրոնական գրասենյակում, իսկ Հայստանում *իշխանություններն են եթերից զրկում:*

----------


## StrangeLittleGirl

Որ ցույց կազմակերպվի, ես էլ կգամ… չնայած ցույցը շատ քիչ է: Ավելի լուրջ բաներ պետք է մտածել  :Think:

----------


## StrangeLittleGirl

Էս էլ նայեք:

----------


## Artgeo

*«Ազատությունը» կհնչի Ազատության հրապարակում*

Իշխանությունների բեսպրեդելի հետեւանքով փակման վտանգի առաջ է կանգնել Հայաստանի միակ անկախ էլեկտրոնային լրատվամիջոցը` ՚Ազատությունՙ ռադիոկայանըՙ,- հայտարարեց Նիկոլ Փաշինյանն այսօր երեկոյան Ազատության հրապարակում շուրջ 30 րոպե ՚Ազատությունՙ հաղորդում լսելուց հետո: Հրապարակում հավաքված անվտանգության աշխատակիցները ցանկացել էին արգելել Փաշինյանի ելույթը` ասելով, որ նա իրավունք չունի այսօր հանրահավաք անելու, ինչի վերաբերյալ վերջինս նշեց. ՚Սա ոչ զանգվածային հանրահավաք է, ես այստեղ եմ եկել որպես Հայաստանի Հանրապետության քաղաքացի, ինչի համար ինձ թույլտվություն անհրաժեշտ չէՙ: Փաշինյանն այսօր միայնակ էր կանգնած հրապարակի հարթակում:

Վերջինս շուրջ 200 հավաքված մարդկանց վաղը ժամը 19:00ին Ազատության հրապարակում ՚Ազատությունՙ լսելու կոչ արեց` ասելով, որ իրենց են միանալու ՚Հանրապետությունՙ-ը եւ ՀԺԿ-ն: ՚Ինչպես 2003 թվականի նախագահական ընտրություններից առաջ փակեցին ՚Ա1+ՙ հեռուստաընկերությունը, այնպես էլ 2008-ի ընտրություներից առաջ փորձում են փակել ՚Ազատությունըՙ,- հայտարարեց Նիկոլ Փաշինյանը,- մենք չպետք է թույլ տանք, որ իշխանությունները հերթական անեն այն, ինչ ուզում ենՙ: Փաշինյանը անրադարձավ նաեւ ձերբակալվածներ Ժիրայր Սեֆիլյանի, Վարդան Մալխասյանի, Ալեքսանդր Արզումանյանի եւ Արման Բաբաջանյանի դատավարություններին` քաղաքացիներին զգուշացնելով, որ նրանց վիճակում կարող է հայտնվել նրանցից յուրաքանչյուրը:

՚Մեր պայքարելու հիմնական միջոցն այս հրապարակը լցնելն էՙ,- ասում էր Փաշինյանը: Հրապարակում հաջորդ օրվա անելիքները քննարկելուց հետո մարդիկ ՚Այդ մեկը դու եսՙ, ՚1+1+1+1+1...ՙ եւ ՚Ազատությունՙ վանկարկելով Աբովյան փողոցով շարժվեցին Հանրապետության հրապարակի ուղղությամբ, նույնը կրկնելուց հետո` ցրվեցին: 

http://a1plus.am/amu/?page=issue&iid=50864

----------


## StrangeLittleGirl

> Վրաստանում նույնպես չկա, բայց դրա մասին որոշում կայացրել են «Ազատություն» ռ/կ-ի կենտրոնական գրասենյակում, իսկ Հայստանում իշխանություններն են եթերից զրկում:


Ա՛րթ ջան, դու տեղյակ չես. Վրաստանում «Ազատություն» կա, պարզապես ռեյտինգը շատ ցածր է: Հայաստանում բարձր է, որովհետև բնակչությունը օբյեկտիվ տեղեկատվություն ստանալու այլընտրանք չունի:
Ա՛յ, Սլովակիայի, Մերձբալթյան պետությունների և մի շարք այլ երկրների ծառայություններ իսկապես փակվել են, բայց *ոչ նրա համար, որ իշախանություններն են արգելել:*

----------


## Էդգար

Այս քաղաքականության նպատակը ըստ իս շատ պարզ է:Քոչարյանը փակում է «Ազատությունը», այնուհետև նախագահ է դառնում Սերժը և այն դարձյալ բացում է, ու ցույց է տալիս հայ հասարակությանը և ամբողջ աշխարհին թե ինքը ինչ  «թույն» դեմոկրատ է:
Իսկ ինչ վերաբերում է այդ 70 000 դրամ պետտուրքին, որն իբր ելնում է պետ անվտանգության շահերից, ապա դա լրիվ աբսուրդ է:Ստացվում է կարելի է վճարել 70000 և վնասել երկրի անվտանգությանը:Ուղղակի հիմարություն: Դա նույնն է ինչ արտասահմանյան լրտեսներին հարկատու դարձնելը ասելով՝  «հարկը վճարիր և ինչքան ուզում ես լրտեսություն արա»:

----------


## Artgeo

> Ա՛րթ ջան, դու տեղյակ չես. Վրաստանում «Ազատություն» կա, պարզապես ռեյտինգը շատ ցածր է: Հայաստանում բարձր է, որովհետև բնակչությունը օբյեկտիվ տեղեկատվություն ստանալու այլընտրանք չունի:
> Ա՛յ, Սլովակիայի, Մերձբալթյան պետությունների և մի շարք այլ երկրների ծառայություններ իսկապես փակվել են, բայց *ոչ նրա համար, որ իշախանություններն են արգելել:*


Բանից պարզվեց, սխալվում էի: Բայց ինչո՞ւ եմ ես հիշում, որ Վրաստանում նույնպես դադարեցրել էին  :Think:  http://www.tavisupleba.org/ 
Երևի իրոք այնքան տարբեր տեսանկյուններ ներկայացնողներ կան, որ Ազատության կարիքը չի զգացվում: 
Իսկ Հայաստանում Ազատությունը միակ ազատ լրատվամիջոցն է (չհաշված մի քանի թերթ + էլեկտրոնային պարբերականներ):

----------


## Artgeo

Հայաստանում ազատության վերջին ծորակը փակելու իշխանության քայլերի դեմ համախմբվում են Հայաստանի բոլոր ազատ լրատվական ծառայություններն ու այլ կազմակերպությունները:
«Ասպարեզ»  ժուռնալիստների ակումբ
Կապանի «Սյունյաց երկիր» թերթը 

Ինչպես նաև 
Հանրապետություն կուսակցությունը
Նոր ժամանակներ կուսակցությունը
Այլընտրանքը

Միացողները գնալով ավելի են շատանալու:
Միակ հարցը, որը մնում է բաց՝ ի՞նչ կանի հասարակ ժողովուրդը: Կհետևի՞ Ռ. Հախվերդյանի հայտնի երգին, թե՞ կպայքարի հանուն ազատության, անկախության ու արժանապատվության:

----------


## Artgeo

*ԲՈԼՈՐԻՆ, ԲՈԼՈՐԻՆ, ԲՈԼՈՐԻՆ*


Երկուշաբթի, հուլիսի 2-ին, առավոտյան 10:30, ՚Ազատությանՙ հրապարակում, մի շարք հասարակական կազմակերպություններ կազմակերպում են բողոքի ակցիա, ի պաշտպանություն ՚Ազատությունՙ ռադիոկայանի:

Կազմակերպիչները դիմում են բոլորին` անհատներին, հ/կ-ներին, բոլոր նրանց ում համար թանկ է խոսքի ազատությունը, միանալու , մասնակցելու բողոքի ակցիային:Կազմակերպիչները կարեւորում են յուրաքանչյուրի մասնակցությունը:

Եվ այսպես. երկուշաբթի, ժամը 10:30, ՚Ազատությանՙ հրապարակ:

[15:28] 30 Հունիսի, 2007 [ http://www.a1plus.am/amu/?page=issue&iid=50870 ]

----------


## StrangeLittleGirl

Ես անպայման գնալու եմ  :Smile:

----------


## Artgeo

Ազատություն ռադիոկայանի լուրերը կարող եք լսել http://www.rferl.org/listen/ondemand...ar-default.asp հասցեով:

----------


## Egern.net

շատ դուր(ը)ս եկավ ակումբ.ամ-ի ակցիան` վերևի բանների տեսքով  :Smile: 

հեսա http://azatutyun.am -ի PR-ը լավ կբարձրանա

----------


## StrangeLittleGirl

Էսօր ժամը 19:00-ին Ազատություն հրապարակում գնում եմ «Ազատություն» լսելու: Կարող եք միանալ  :Smile:

----------


## Artgeo

Ժող միացեք 
http://www.akumb.am/member.php?u=6
http://www.akumb.am/member.php?u=2
http://www.akumb.am/member.php?u=41
http://www.akumb.am/member.php?u=8
http://www.akumb.am/member.php?u=1
http://www.akumb.am/member.php?u=96
http://www.akumb.am/member.php?u=3301

----------


## Egern.net

*ՙԱզատություն՚ ռադիոկայանի ղեկավարը քննադատել է վիճահարույց օրինագծերը* 

ՙԱզատություն՚ ռադիոկայանի պրեզիդենտ Ջեֆրի Գեդմինն այսօր քննադատել է Հայաստանի խորհրդարանում քննարկվող օրինագծերը, որոնց կիրարկումը կարող է դադարեցնել ՙԱզատություն՚ ռադիոկայանի հայկական ծառայության հաղորդումների հեռարձակումը Հանրային ռադիոյով: Միաժամանակ նա հույս է հայտնել, որ օրինագծերը վերջնականապես չեն հաստատվի եւ օրենք չեն դառնա: 

ՙԱյս օրինագծերը, որոնք ձեւականորեն արգելում են ցանկացած օտարերկրյա հայալեզու ծրագրերի հեռարձակումը Հանրային ռադիոյի հաճախություններով, ակնհայտորեն թիրախ ունեն ՙԱզատություն՚ ռադիոկայանի հայկական ծառայության հաղորդումները: Դա վտանգավոր նախադեպ կստեղծի նախկին Խորհրդային Միության բոլոր երկրների հանրային լրատվամիջոցների համար, երկրներ, որտեղ մարդիկ տասնամյակներ շարունակ լսել են ՙԱզատություն՚ ռադիոկայանի հաղորդումները՝ ստանալու համար այնպիսի լուրեր, որոնք այլ կերպ մատչելի չեն տեղական՝ պետության կողմից վերահսկվող լրատվամիջոցներում: Հուսով եմ, որ Հայաստանի խորհրդարանականները կվերանայեն իրենց վերաբերմունքը այս թերի օրինագծերի նկատմամբ՚, - ասված է հայտարարությունում:

----------


## Ներսես_AM

> Ժող միացեք 
> http://www.akumb.am/member.php?u=6
> http://www.akumb.am/member.php?u=2
> http://www.akumb.am/member.php?u=41
> http://www.akumb.am/member.php?u=8
> http://www.akumb.am/member.php?u=1
> http://www.akumb.am/member.php?u=96
> http://www.akumb.am/member.php?u=3301


Միացածա

----------


## Sergey

> http://www.akumb.am/member.php?u=6
> http://www.akumb.am/member.php?u=2
> http://www.akumb.am/member.php?u=41
> http://www.akumb.am/member.php?u=8
> http://www.akumb.am/member.php?u=1
> http://www.akumb.am/member.php?u=96
> http://www.akumb.am/member.php?u=3301


http://www.akumb.am/member.php?u=581

----------


## Basaeff

Վաղը /երկուշաբթի/ 10:30 am ազատության հրապարակում /թումանյանի արձանի մոտ/ կազմակերպվում է ցույց, որի ընթացքում կկազմակերպվի երթ դեպի ազգային ժողով:
Խնդրում եմ բոլորին մասնակցել

----------


## Censor

> *ԲՈԼՈՐԻՆ, ԲՈԼՈՐԻՆ, ԲՈԼՈՐԻՆ*
> 
> 
> Երկուշաբթի, հուլիսի 2-ին, առավոտյան 10:30, ՚Ազատությանՙ հրապարակում, մի շարք հասարակական կազմակերպություններ կազմակերպում են բողոքի ակցիա, ի պաշտպանություն ՚Ազատությունՙ ռադիոկայանի:
> 
> Կազմակերպիչները դիմում են բոլորին` անհատներին, հ/կ-ներին, բոլոր նրանց ում համար թանկ է խոսքի ազատությունը, միանալու , մասնակցելու բողոքի ակցիային:Կազմակերպիչները կարեւորում են յուրաքանչյուրի մասնակցությունը:
> 
> Եվ այսպես. երկուշաբթի, ժամը 10:30, ՚Ազատությանՙ հրապարակ:
> 
> [15:28] 30 Հունիսի, 2007 [ http://www.a1plus.am/amu/?page=issue&iid=50870 ]


Ճիշտա, անպայման պետքա գնալ, մեկա բաուգործ չկա անելու:
Համ էլ դասերից փախնելու լավ առիթա:

Մնացած նպատակներով գնացողներին երբեք չեմ հասկանա:
Եվ փառք Աստծո, որ չեմ հասկանա:

----------


## StrangeLittleGirl

> Համ էլ դասերից փախնելու լավ առիթա:


Էս մի նպատակով եկողներին էլ ես չեմ հասկանում  :Think:

----------


## Goga

http://www.akumb.am/member.php?u=2581
http://www.akumb.am/member.php?u=2613
Մենք էլ ենք ձեր հետ :Ok:

----------


## Artgeo

> Էս մի նպատակով եկողներին էլ ես չեմ հասկանում


Տիպիկ ՀՀԿականի մտածելակերպ ա  :Wink:

----------


## StrangeLittleGirl

Էլ մի, հա… Դասից կարելի է թռնել լիքը ուրիշ պատճառներով, բայց ցույցը պատճառ սարքել… Սիրուն բան չի  :Think:  Ոնց որ մերոնք հանուն դասի չնստելու դասադուլ էին անում :-[

----------


## Արշակ

> Ժող միացեք 
> http://www.akumb.am/member.php?u=6
> http://www.akumb.am/member.php?u=2
> http://www.akumb.am/member.php?u=41
> http://www.akumb.am/member.php?u=8
> http://www.akumb.am/member.php?u=1
> http://www.akumb.am/member.php?u=96
> http://www.akumb.am/member.php?u=3301


Միացա.
http://www.akumb.am/member.php?u=15

----------


## Մանե

Միացել եմ,բայց անձնագրի նկարով :Blush:

----------


## Kheranyan

> Ժող միացեք 
> http://www.akumb.am/member.php?u=6
> http://www.akumb.am/member.php?u=2
> http://www.akumb.am/member.php?u=41
> http://www.akumb.am/member.php?u=8
> http://www.akumb.am/member.php?u=1
> http://www.akumb.am/member.php?u=96
> http://www.akumb.am/member.php?u=3301


http://www.akumb.am/member.php?u=5645

Միացել եմ:

----------


## Artgeo

*Մի ոտնահարեք սահմանադրությունը*



[02:58] 02 Հուլիսի, 2007 [ http://www.a1plus.am/amu/?page=issue&iid=50875 ]

Այսօր առավոտյան 10:30-ին ՚Ազատությանՙ հրապարակում, մի շարք հասարակական կազմակերպություններ կազմակերպել էին են բողոքի ակցիա` ի պաշտպանություն ՚Ազատությունՙ ռադիոկայանի: Ազատության հրապարակից ակցիայի մասնակիցները շարժվեցին դեպի ԱԺ, որտեղ այսօր երկրորդ ընթերցման է դրվելու ՚Ազատությունՙ ռադիոկայանի հետագ հեռարձակումը վտանգող օրինագծերը:

Ակցիան շարունակվում է:

----------


## Մանե

2-րդը Բյուրն ա,չէ՞ :Blush:  :Smile:

----------


## Artgeo



----------


## StrangeLittleGirl

> 2-րդը Բյուրն ա,չէ՞


Հա  :Smile:

----------


## Artgeo



----------


## Ուլուանա

> 2-րդը Բյուրն ա,չէ՞


Հա։  :Smile: 
48-րդ գրառման մեջի 3-րդ նկարի մեջ էլ ես ու Ներսեսն ենք (Ներսեսը «*193* *200**7*»ցուցապաստառը բռնածն է, ես էլ կողքից եմ երևում...  :Blush: )։

----------


## Մանե

> «ԿԻԿՈՍԻ ՄԱՀԸ ՄԻ՛ ՍԱՐՔԵՔ»
> 
> 
> Կոչ է անում ՀՀԿ պատգամավոր Արմեն Աշոտյանը՝ վստահեցնելով, որ «Ազատություն» ռադիոկայանը չի եթերազրկվի
> 
> ՀՀԿ խմբակցության անդամ Արմեն Աշոտյանը «Ազատություն» ռադիոկայանի փակման մասին օրինագծի քննարկման ժամանակ հայտարարեց, որ ժողովրդավարության եւ քաղաքացիական հասարակության զարգացումը պետք է ներսից լինի եւ ոչ թե դրսից: Ի պատասխան ասվածի, «Ժառանգություն» խմբակցության անդամ Լարիսա Ալավերդյանը հակադարձեց՝ ուրեմն փակեք Ագոյի խմբի, Վենետիկի հանձնաժողովի, եվրոպական դիտորդների ճանապարհը դեպի Հայաստան: Արմեն Աշոտյանը խոսել էր նաեւ պետության տեղեկատվական անվտանգության խնդիրներից: Մեզ հետ զրույցում ՀՀԿ-ական պատգամավորը ասաց. «Ես իմ ելույթում խնդրեցի լրագրողներին՝ հասկանալ միայն այն, ինչ ես ասում եմ, հասկանալ այնպես, ինչպես ասում եմ, եւ իրար չկապվող տրամաբանական շղթաներ չկառուցել, որովհետեւ որեւէ կոնկրետացում ես չեմ արել, ես ընդամենն ասացի, որ պետությունը ներկայացրել է օրինագիծ, որը ինձ համար ընկալելի է, եւ խնդիր կա ավելի գլոբալ մոտենալ այս հարցին, բարձրացնել տեղեկատվական եւ հաղորդակցության ռազմավարական խնդիրներ, իսկ ազգային անվտանգության հայեցակարգով դա վերապահված է կառավարությանը»: «Առավոտի» հետ զրույցում պրն Աշոտյանը պարզաբանեց նաեւ իր հաջորդ միտքը, ասելով, որ կարծես պետությունը պասիվ կեցվածք է որդեգրել քաղաքացիական հասարակության զարգացման համար՝ ակամայից զիջելով ոլորտի զարգացումը արտասահմանյան կազմակերպություններին, «որոնց աջակցության կարիքը, իհարկե, մենք ունենք թե ֆինանսական, թե մեթոդական, սակայն չպետք է թողնել, որ պահանջը ձեւավորվի դրսից, պահանջը պետք է լինի ներսի պահանջ, եւ կառավարության ծրագրում դա բավականին ընդգծված է: Ինչ վերաբերում է Վենետիկի հանձնաժողովին կամ Ագոյի խմբին, դա ուղղակի, կարծում եմ, այդ պահին ասելու համար ճռճռան բնութագրեր էին, որոնք որեւէ կապ չունեին իմ ասածի հետ»: Իսկ ժողովրդավարությունը, ըստ պարոն Աշոտյանի՝ «պետք է լինի ներքին պահանջ եւ ոչ թե ստանձնած պարտավորության կատարում։ Եթե մենք ժողովրդավարությունը դիտարկում ենք որպես պարտավորություն եւ ոչ որպես արժեք, ապա մենք ազնիվ չենք ինքներս մեր նկատմամբ եւ արդյունքի չենք հասնի»:
> 
> Կառավարության ծրագրի քննարկումների ժամանակ բավականին դրական կարծիքներ հնչեցին անգամ ընդդիմադիր խմբակցությունների կողմից. ասվեց, որ դրանում բավականին կարեւորված են ժողովրդավարության կայացման հարցերը, սակայն դրանից հետո խորհրդարան են բերվում օրինագծեր, որոնք, ըստ պատգամավորների մի հատվածի, ամենեւին կապ չունեն ժողովրդավարության եւ դրա կայացման հետ, ընդհակառակը՝ ուղղված են ազատ խոսքի դեմ: Հետաքրքրվեցինք՝ արդյոք չարաբաստիկ նախագծերը, որ իջեցվեցին նախագահականից, նպատակ ունեն հարվածել այն դրական տպավորությանը, որը թողեց կառավարության ծրագիրը: Արմեն Աշոտյանը մեզ հետ համամիտ չէր եւ ասաց, որ նույն այդ նախագծերը ներկայացրել է կառավարությունը, եւ շահարկման կարիք չկա. «Այո, արտահերթ նստաշրջան հրավիրելու առաջարկը նախագահի ստորագրությամբ է, իսկ նախագծերը՝ վարչապետի, այսինքն՝ սահմանադրական լիազորությունների շրջանակում լուծվել է խնդիրը, եւ ներիշխանական ավելորդ սրություն, լարվածություն մտցնելու փորձերը, կարծում եմ, տեղին չեն»:
> 
> Ուղիղ հարց տրվեց՝ ինչո՞ւ է եթերազրկվում «Ազատություն» ռադիոկայանը, եւ Արմեն Աշոտյանը ասաց. «Կարծում եմ, քննարկումների արդյունքում ամենահոռետես լրագրողներն անգամ պետք է հասկանային, որ «Ազատություն» ռադիոկայանի փակման խնդիր դրված չէ, դրված են խնդիրներ, որոնք բխում են հանրային հեռուստառադիոընկերության կարգավիճակից, դրված են խնդիրներ, որոնք բխում են պետության քաղաքականությունից՝ ինֆորմացիոն տեղեկատվական-հաղորդակցության դաշտերում, եւ որեւէ՝ իրավունքի, խոսքի ազատության կամ այլ տեսակի ազատություններ ոտնահարված չեն: Կարող եմ վստահաբար ասել, որ ինքս որպես քաղաքացի չէի կարող հանդուրժել ակնհայտ ոտնձգություն թեպետ իմ կողմից ոչ այդքան միանշանակ ընկալվող լրատվամիջոցի հանդեպ: Ինքս առիթներ ունեցել եմ քննադատելու «Ազատության» մոտեցումները, բայց երբեք չէի կարող կողմ լինել որեւէ լրատվամիջոցի փակմանը, եթե այն գործում է ՀՀ օրենսդրության շրջանակներում»: Սակայն ակնհայտ է, որ հայտնի օրինագծերի ընդունումից հետո որեւէ մասնավոր ռադիոընկերություն չի համարձակվի իր եթերաժամից թեկուզ մեկ րոպե վաճառել «Ազատություն» ռադիոկայանին, եւ, մեր տեղեկություններով, արդեն որոշ նշաններ կան: Այսինքն՝ ինքնըստինքյան ստացվում է, որ «Ազատությունը» դուրս է մղվում: Արմեն Աշոտյանը սա համարեց տեսականորեն հնարավոր սցենարներից մեկը, բայց ասաց , որ ինքն անձամբ նման մտավախություն չունի. «Եթե լինի նման խնդիր ապագայում, օրենքի ընդունումից հետո, եւ «Ազատություն» ռադիոկայանը փորձի իր գործունեությունը ծավալել նոր օրենսդրական դաշտի շրջանակներում եւ խնդիրը չլուծվի, կարծում եմ, այդ ժամանակ կարելի է փորձել բարձրաձայնել այդ մասին, բայց հիմա սարքել Կիկոսի մահը եւ ասել, որ վա՜յ, «Ազատություն», վա՜յ, «Ազատություն»՝ այն դեպքում, երբ ոչինչ չի պատահել, կարծում եմ, ճիշտ չէ»: Նկատեցինք, որ նախադեպը կա՝ «Ա1+»-ը փակելուց առաջ էլ էին ասում՝ ինչո՞ւ եք շահարկում, գուցե հենց այդ հեռուստաընկերությունն է մրցույթում հաղթելու: Մեր զրուցակիցն ասաց, որ ինքը չի ուզում մտնել զուգահեռների դաշտ. «Ես չեմ ուզում զուգահեռներ անցկացնել «Ա1+»-ի եւ «Ազատության» միջեւ, ես չեմ ուզում այստեղ օրինաչափություններ որոնել: «Ազատություն» ռադիոկայանը փակման վտանգի առջեւ կանգնած չէ, ես ավելի քան վստահ եմ»:


new.aravot.am

Ավելացվել է 4 րոպե անց



> Հա։ 
> 48-րդ գրառման մեջի 3-րդ նկարի մեջ էլ ես ու Ներսեսն ենք (Ներսեսը «*193* *200**7*»ցուցապաստառը բռնածն է, ես էլ կողքից եմ երևում... )։


Անահիտ ջան ձեզ միանգամից ճանաչեցի :Tongue:  :Smile:

----------


## Artgeo

> Եթե լինի նման խնդիր ապագայում, օրենքի ընդունումից հետո, եւ «Ազատություն» ռադիոկայանը փորձի իր գործունեությունը ծավալել նոր օրենսդրական դաշտի շրջանակներում եւ խնդիրը չլուծվի, կարծում եմ, այդ ժամանակ կարելի է փորձել բարձրաձայնել այդ մասին, բայց հիմա սարքել Կիկոսի մահը եւ ասել, որ վա՜յ, «Ազատություն», վա՜յ, «Ազատություն»՝ այն դեպքում, երբ ոչինչ չի պատահել, կարծում եմ, ճիշտ չէ


Թարգմանեմ «Մենք սահմանում ենք չենք արգելում «Ազատություն» ռադիոկայանին եթերում լինել, պարզապես մենք արգելում ենք ամբողջ Հայաստանում հեռարձակվել, իսկ Երևանում հեռարձակվելու համար ամեն մի թողարկման համար սահմանում ենք 60 000 տուրք։ Կարո՞ղ են, թող վճարեն ու եթերում լինեն։ Չեն կարող, մենք մեղք չունենք։»

Ավելի պարզ
«Ջուրը կարժենա 60 000 մի անգամ խմելու համար։ Կարո՞ղ եք վճարեք, խմեք։ Չե՞ք կարող, ջանդամ ձեր գլուխը, մենք ի՞նչ կապ ունենք։ Դուք ծառավա կսատկեք, ոչ այն պատճառով, որ մենք թանկ ենք ծախում ջուրը, այլ այն պատճառով, որ դուք չեք կարող վճարել։»

«Դե եկ Վարդապետ ու մի խելագառվիր...»

----------


## Smergh

Ժողովուրդ ջան հապա նաեք ի՞նչ դեմքեր են  է~ "Ազատություն" փակողները.
 Ա.Աշոտյան, Գ.Սահակյան, Արմ. Սահակյան, Վ. Խաչիկյան, ... և  այլն ...և ո՞ւմ գլխավորությամբ`Ս. Սարգսյանի:
Չե՞ք կարծում, որ 2008 ի ընտրակեղծիքների ճանապարհն է մաքրվում:

----------


## Egern.net

ժողովուրդ  :Smile: 

*"Ազատություն" ռ/կ-ի հեռարձակումը խոչընդոտող օրինագծերի քվեարկությունն չի անցել * ընդդիմությունը բոյկոտել է, և քվորում չի եղել..... 63 կողմ, 2 ձեռնպահ: Վիկտոր Դալլաքյանի նախաձեռնությամբ շատերը բոյկոտեցին, և չլրացան 66 անհրաժեշտ ձայները: *Օրինագծերը տապալվել են...*

փորձեմ ինչ-որ լուրեր գտնել ինտերնետում

Ավելացվել է 12 րոպե անց
հետաքրքիր է, դեռ ոչ մի սայթում ինֆո չկա...

----------


## Նախարար

ՈՉ ասենք ՀՀՇ-ի ճտերին` "Ազատություն" ռ/ը, Ա1+, Հայկական Ժամանակ, Առավոտ օրաթերթ... ամոթ է ամոթ

----------


## StrangeLittleGirl

> ՈՉ ասենք ՀՀՇ-ի ճտերին` "Ազատություն" ռ/ը, Ա1+, Հայկական Ժամանակ, Առավոտ օրաթերթ... ամոթ է ամոթ


Կխնդրեի ոչ հավաստի տեղեկություններ չհրապարակել, քանզի «Ազատությունը» ՀՀՇ-ի հետ ոչ մի կապ չունի  :Wink: 



> "Ազատություն" ռ/կ-ի հեռարձակումը խոչընդոտող օրինագծերի քվեարկությունն չի անցել  ընդդիմությունը բոյկոտել է, և քվորում չի եղել..... 63 կողմ, 2 ձեռնպահ: Վիկտոր Դալլաքյանի նախաձեռնությամբ շատերը բոյկոտեցին, և չլրացան 66 անհրաժեշտ ձայները: Օրինագծերը տապալվել են...


Էս աչքիս դու էլ էս «առաջին ձեռքից» իմացել  :LOL:

----------


## Սամվել

> ՈՉ ասենք ՀՀՇ-ի ճտերին` "Ազատություն" ռ/ը, Ա1+, Հայկական Ժամանակ, Առավոտ օրաթերթ... ամոթ է ամոթ


Ավելի լավա մտքինտ ասա :Wink:  :LOL: 

Այո…*Դոդ*ացմանը , *Ռոբ*ոտացմանը և *Սերժ*անտացմանը   :LOL:  :LOL: 

Կներեք Թեմայից մի քիչ Շեղվեցի, Չդիմացա  :Blush:

----------


## Նախարար

> Կխնդրեի ոչ հավաստի տեղեկություններ չհրապարակել, քանզի «Ազատությունը» ՀՀՇ-ի հետ ոչ մի կապ չունի 
> 
> Էս աչքիս դու էլ էս «առաջին ձեռքից» իմացել


Դեյուրո ոչ մեկն էլ կապ չունեն, բայց դեֆակտո  :Wink:

----------


## Artgeo

> ՈՉ ասենք ՀՀՇ-ի ճտերին` "Ազատություն" ռ/ը, Ա1+, Հայկական Ժամանակ, Առավոտ օրաթերթ... ամոթ է ամոթ


Շնորհակալություն Նախարար, դու օգնեցիր ինձ վերջնականապես կողմնորոշվել: ՀՀՇ-ի հետ ծանոթ չէի, քանի որ այդ տարիներին Հայաստանի հետ գրեթե կապ չեմ ունեցել, ու եթե առաջ ՀՀՇ-ի մասին տարբեր բաներ լսելով վերջնական կարծիք չէի կազմել, ապա հիմա ՀՀԿ-ականի կողմից ՀՀՇ-ի ազատ ու անկախ լրատվամիջոցների հետ նույնացնելը ավելի քան բավարար է: 
Եվս մեկ անգամ շնորհակալություն:

----------


## Նախարար

> Շնորհակալություն Նախարար, դու օգնեցիր ինձ վերջնականապես կողմնորոշվել: ՀՀՇ-ի հետ ծանոթ չէի, քանի որ այդ տարիներին Հայաստանի հետ գրեթե կապ չեմ ունեցել, ու եթե առաջ ՀՀՇ-ի մասին տարբեր բաներ լսելով վերջնական կարծիք չէի կազմել, ապա հիմա ՀՀԿ-ականի կողմից ՀՀՇ-ի ազատ ու անկախ լրատվամիջոցների հետ նույնացնելը ավելի քան բավարար է: 
> Եվս մեկ անգամ շնորհակալություն:


Դժվար թե 6 կամ 8 տարեկանում բան հասկանաիր ՀՀՇ-ից

----------


## Egern.net

> Էս աչքիս դու էլ էս «առաջին ձեռքից» իմացել


 :Smile:  ավելի կոնկրետ` "Ազատության" ցերեկային ծրագրից...

հազիվ սայթում մի բան դրեցին. 



> *ՙԱզատություն՚ ռադիոկայանի հեռարձակումը վտանգող օրինագծերը չընդունվեցին* 
> 
> Այսօր Հայաստանի խորհրդարանը չկարողացավ ընդունել այն օրինագծերը, որոնք, որոշ փորձագետների եւ քաղաքական գործիչների կարծիքով, կարող էին խիստ սահմանափակել ՙԱզատություն՚ ռադիոկայանի հեռարձակման հնարավորությունը: 
> 
> Օրինագծերի ընդունման համար անհրաժեշտ էր 66 պատգամավորի ներկայություն: 
> 
> Քվեարկությանը մասնակցեց 65 պատգամավոր, որոնցից 63-­ը քվեարկեցին կողմ, երկուսը՝ ձեռնպահ: Ընդդիմությունը չմասնակցեց քվեարկությանը: 
> 
> ՙԱզատություն՚ ռադիոկայանի հեռարձակումը վտանգող օրինագծերի քվեարկությանը հրաժարվել են մասնակցել անկախ պատգամավորներ Վիկտոր Դալլաքյանը, Խաչատուր Սուքիասյանը, Ռուստամ Գասպարյանը, Մարտուն Գրիգորյանը, ինչպես նաեւ որոշ հանրապետականներ եւ դաշնակցականներ:


ամեն դեպքում, մի քիչ արհեստական է աչքիս թվում այս 66 մինուս 1-ը....

----------


## Նախարար

Ժողովուրդ, բայց ես չեմ կարողանում հիշել "Ազատություն" ռադիոյի քննադատ լինելը: Կհիշեցնեք թե ինչ է արել, որ ուզում են փակեն

----------


## Artgeo

> Ժողովուրդ, բայց ես չեմ կարողանում հիշել "Ազատություն" ռադիոյի քննադատ լինելը: Կհիշեցնեք թե ինչ է արել, որ ուզում են փակեն


Չի քննադատել, ճիշտն է ասել ընդամենը  :Wink:

----------


## Davo'o

Ինչքան հասկացա արդեն ուշ է, բայց ես էլ եմ միանում ազատությանը պաշտպանող ակցիային: 
Մի քանի տարի առաջ ստացվեց այնպես, որ հայտնվել էի «Ազատություն» ռադիոկայանի ծննդյան օրվան նվիրված միջոցառմանը ու լավ հիշողություններ են մնացել: Հատկապես անվճար բարը  :Drinks: : Միայն դրա համար էլ կարող էի միանալ ձեզ :Smile: , բայց դա չէ միակ պատճառը: «Ազատությունը» կարեւոր դեր ունի ՀՀ-ում եւ նրա հեռարձակման դադարեցումը իսկապես սրիկայություն կլիներ:

----------


## StrangeLittleGirl

> Մի քանի տարի առաջ ստացվեց այնպես, որ հայտնվել էի «Ազատություն» ռադիոկայանի ծննդյան օրվան նվիրված միջոցառմանը ու լավ հիշողություններ են մնացել:


Դա՛վ, մի քիչ շփոթում ես: Դա «Ազատությունը» չէր, այլ «Ազատության» երիտասարդական ծառայությունը՝ «Մաքս Լիբերթին»:

----------


## Egern.net

> Ժողովուրդ, բայց ես չեմ կարողանում հիշել "Ազատություն" ռադիոյի քննադատ լինելը: Կհիշեցնեք թե ինչ է արել, որ ուզում են փակեն


Նախ, չեն փակում, որովհետև չեն կարող փակել, մաքսիմում կարող են խանգարել հեռարձակմանը ՀՀ տարածքում:

"Ազատություն"-ը չի քննադատել, ուղղակի երբ ՀՀԿն ու ԲՀԿն _առել են_ ընտրողներին, "Ազատություն"-ն ասել է` *առնում են*: Երբ ապրիլի 12-ին ցուցարարները բռնության են ենթարկվել, ասել է` ցուցարարները բռնությունների են ենթարկվում: Երբ ընդդիմությունը հանրահավաք է կազմակերպել, ասել է` ընդդիմությունը հանրահավաք է կազմակերպում, և ոչ թե`


> Ժամանակն է, որ շինծու ընդիմությունը հանձինս Նիկոլայ Փաշինյանի զբաղվեն իրենց հարիր գործերով

----------


## Smergh

Կեցցե~ք  Վիկտոր Դալլաքյան և խորհրդարանական ընդիմություն:

Առաջին ապտակը Սերժ Քոչարյանին:

----------


## Artgeo

*Միասնական ժողովրդի առաջին հաղթանակը
Ազատությունը չի փակվի:*
Այս մեկը հաղթանակների սկիզբն է միայն: Շնորհավորում եմ բոլորիս:  :Smile:

----------


## Sergey

Տեսնենք շարունակությունն ինչպիսին է, իսկ շարունակություն կարծում եմ կլինի :Think:

----------


## Artgeo

> Դժվար թե 6 կամ 8 տարեկանում բան հասկանաիր ՀՀՇ-ից


Փոխարենը հիմա եմ հասկանում լիքը բաներ: Թե՛ ՀՀԿ-ից ու թե՛ ՀՀՇ-ից:  :Wink:

----------


## P.S.

Չեմ հասկանում, ցնծութան պատճառը: ԱԺ-ը քվորում չի հավաքել, Ազատության օրինագծի քվեարկությունը հետաձգվել է: Ու հիմա բոլորը ցնծում են իրենց հաղթանակը, մինչդեռ պարզից էլ պարզ է. որ`

1. Այդ օրինագիծը մնում է ԱԺ մեծ օրակարգում և ցանկացած եռօրյա կարող է մտնել քվեարկության: Ընդ որում, ԱԺ նախագահի առաջարկով, կարող է մտցվել և քվեարկվել ցանկացած պահի: 
2. Եթե օրինագիծը չի անցել, նշանակում է` իշխանությունն առայժմ նպատակահարմար չի համարել: Հայտնի է` Հանրապետականը ունի խորհրդարանում ԲԱՑԱՐՁԱԿ մեծամասնություն, հետևաբար ընդդիմադիր պատգամավորների կարիքը ընդհանրապես չուներ: 
3. էդ Վիկտոր Դալլաքյանը արդեն իրեն էնքան է սպառել, ու էն էլ վերջնականապես, որ իր ընդդիմադիր կեցվածքը նույնքան կեղծ է, որքան Դոդի Գագոյի իրավապաշտպան իմիջը: 
4. Այս հաղթանակի հետ ընդդիմությունը կապ չուներ: Ուղղակի, միջազգային կազմակերպությունների և ԱՄՆ-ի ոչքողարկված գնահատականները խաղացին իրենց դերը:

----------


## Artgeo

> 1. Այդ օրինագիծը մնում է ԱԺ մեծ օրակարգում և ցանկացած եռօրյա կարող է մտնել քվեարկության: Ընդ որում, ԱԺ նախագահի առաջարկով, կարող է մտցվել և քվեարկվել ցանկացած պահի:


Չի կարող: Իմ գիտենալով պիտի նորից առաջին ընթերցմամբ քննարկեն:  :Think:

----------


## StrangeLittleGirl

> Չի կարող: Իմ գիտենալով պիտի նորից առաջին ընթերցմամբ քննարկեն:


Ճիշտ գիտես  :Smile:

----------


## Djavaxhq

Ստորեւ ներկայացնում եմ Հայ Արիական Միաբանության հայտարարությունը, 
այն դրված է նաեւ www.hayary.org կայքէջում



Հայտարարություն

       Արդեն մի քանի օր է մեր լրատվամիջոցներում մեծ աղմուկ է ոչնչից: ԱԺ-ն (որն իհարկե մեր աչքի լույսը չէ), ինչպես բոլոր օրենքներում, «Հեռուստատեսության և ռադիոյի» օրենքում ևս ցանկանում է փոփոխություն կատարել: Եվ ահա, այդ փոփոխությունը հանկարծ «ոտնահարում» է օտար երկրից ֆինանսավորվող, օտար երկրի շահերը պաշտպանող մի ռադիոկայանի («Ազատություն») շահերը: Տարօրինակ է, որ բազում օրենքներ, որոնք ոտնահարում են սեփական ազգի ու երկրի շահերը, այսչափ արձագանք չեն ունենում: Դե իհարկե, այդօրինակ օրենքները սպասարկում են հենց օտարի շահերը և դրանց դեմ բողոքելը վնասարար է ֆինանսական տեսանկյունից, գուցե շատերի համար նաև՝ համոզմունքի տեսանկյունից…
       Ուզում ենք հիշեցնել խոսքի ազատության այս «ջատագովներին», որ արդեն քանի տարի է «հայրենի» մամուլի «Առավոտ»աղայդի ներկայացուցիչները «բոյկոտ» են հայտարարել Հայ Արիական Միաբանությանն ու նրա առաջնորդ Արմեն Ավետիսյանին (իհարկե շահ լինելու դեպքում մոռանում են դա ու պատվերով սադրիչ նյութեր են տպում՝ թքած ունենալով «բոյկոտի» վրա…) և այսօր անամոթաբար խոսում են խոսքի ազատությունից: Սա «Ազատություն» ռադիոկայանին էլ է վերաբերում, որի խոսքի ազատությունը Արևմուտքի շահերը թմբկահարելու մեջ է միայն արտահայտվում: Բերենք միայն մեկ օրինակ՝ մենք ունենք մի պատրաստի նյութ, որը պիտի հեռարձակվեր այս ռադիոկայանով Լոս Անջելեսի թղթակցի կողմից պատրաստված, սակայն մերժվել է մի պարզ պատճառով, որ անդրադառնում է հայ ազգայնականությանը, ՀԱՄ առաջնորդի ԱՄՆ կատարած հաջողված այցին:
       Նման «ազատությունները» մեր ազգային «սահմանափակումների» նախադրյալներն են: Ուստի՝ մենք կոչ ենք անում ՀՀ իշխանություններին՝ արգելել ոչ միայն օտար-ապազգային ռադիոկայանների, այլև նմանատիպ հեռուստահաղորդումների, կինոնկարների հեռարձակումները և ազգային արժեքներն ու բարոյականությունը պաշտպանել համապատասխան օրենքներով: 
       Ու պետք չէ տուրք տալ օտարի ու սեփական «օտարի» անհիմն ճնշումներին:

Հայ Արիական Միաբանություն
03.07.2007թ.

----------


## Վարպետ

> Ուստի՝ մենք կոչ ենք անում ՀՀ իշխանություններին՝ արգելել ոչ միայն օտար-ապազգային ռադիոկայանների, այլև նմանատիպ հեռուստահաղորդումների, կինոնկարների հեռարձակումները և ազգային արժեքներն ու բարոյականությունը պաշտպանել համապատասխան օրենքներով: 
> Ու պետք չէ տուրք տալ օտարի ու սեփական «օտարի» անհիմն ճնշումներին:


Ես զարմանում եմ... Ինչու բայց միայն օտար-ապազգային հոռուստահաղորդումների, կինոնկարների հեռարձակումը: Ո~նց կարելի է այդքան անհետեւողական լինել: Հեռուստահաղորդումների մասով միանշանակ համաձայն եմ: Օրինակ` "Հայ Սուպերսթար" հաղորդումը միանշանակ պետք է փակվի: Քանզի  նրա անվան մեջ օգտագործված են ոչ միայն այնպիսի ապազգային բառեր, ինչպիսիք են սուպերը եւ սթարը, այլ նաեւ ստորաբար փորձ է արվում "հայ" բառի հետ բառախաղ անել, քանի որ անգլերեն այն հնչում է որպես "բարձր": Չի կարող "բարձր" համարվել մի հաղորդում, որտեղ հնչում են այնպիսի բուրժուա-օտարամոլական երաժշտություն, ինչպիսիք են` Բիթլզ, Ռոլինգ Սթունզ, Էլտոն Ջոն (ՀԱՄ-ը պետք է որ վերջին կապակցությամբ ընդգծված վերաբերմունք ունենա, որը ցավոք սրտի փոքր-ինչ փոխվեց` առաջնորդի բանտարկություն-ազատարձակումից հետո) եւ այլն:

Ես առաջարկում եմ նաեւ, իհարկե միմիայն օրենքի շրջանակներում եւ ազգային արժեքներն ու բարոյականությունը պաշտպանելու սուրբ գործի համար, փակել երեւանյան բոլոր գրախանութները, զի հարկ է զերծ պահել մեր մատաղ սերունդը օտարամոլ գրականությունից, գոնե այնքան ժամանակ, քանի դեռ որեւէ հանճարեղ հայ չի որոշել նորմալ բան գրել: Նույնը պետք է կիրառել նաեւ կերպարվեստի, երաժշտության եւ մշակութային այլ օտարապաշտական ճյուղերի նկատմամբ: 

Օրենքի շրջանակներում արգելել որեւէ օտար, թշնամական (ոչ հայկական) երկրի տեսարժան վայրերի (Էյֆելյան աշտարակ, Թաջ Մահալ, Եգիպտական բուրգեր եւ այլն) լուսանկարների տեղադրումը ամսագրերում, թերթերում եւ պաստառներում, ինչպես նաեւ լուսանկարների ցուցահանդեսներում, քանզի Հայաստանը ամենագեղեցիկ երկիրն է, եւ հարկ է, որ մատաղ սերունդը չապակողմնորոշվի դեպի օտարամոլություն` այլ երկիրը որեւէ առումով վեր դասելով իր սեփական սուրբ երկրից: 

Շարունակելի...

ՊՍ. Նախարար? Ոնց ես, ախպերս?   :Wink:  Հլը չեն նկատել քեզ? Խառն են լսի, հույսդ մի կորցրու: Դու իրենց էլ մեյլ արա էլի, քո գրածները, բայց ճշտի անպայման, թե իրանցից ով ա կարում մտնի ինտերնետ` նոր:

----------


## StrangeLittleGirl

> Նման «ազատությունները» մեր ազգային «սահմանափակումների» նախադրյալներն են: Ուստի՝ մենք կոչ ենք անում ՀՀ իշխանություններին՝ արգելել ոչ միայն օտար-ապազգային ռադիոկայանների, այլև նմանատիպ հեռուստահաղորդումների, կինոնկարների հեռարձակումները և ազգային արժեքներն ու բարոյականությունը պաշտպանել համապատասխան օրենքներով:


Ճիշտ է  :Smile:  «Հայլուրն» է ազգային արժեք, չէ՞: Խոսքի ազատության սահմանափակումն է ազգային արժեք…

----------


## Նախարար

> Ես զարմանում եմ... Ինչու բայց միայն օտար-ապազգային հոռուստահաղորդումների, կինոնկարների հեռարձակումը: Ո~նց կարելի է այդքան անհետեւողական լինել: Հեռուստահաղորդումների մասով միանշանակ համաձայն եմ: Օրինակ` "Հայ Սուպերսթար" հաղորդումը միանշանակ պետք է փակվի: Քանզի  նրա անվան մեջ օգտագործված են ոչ միայն այնպիսի ապազգային բառեր, ինչպիսիք են սուպերը եւ սթարը, այլ նաեւ ստորաբար փորձ է արվում "հայ" բառի հետ բառախաղ անել, քանի որ անգլերեն այն հնչում է որպես "բարձր": Չի կարող "բարձր" համարվել մի հաղորդում, որտեղ հնչում են այնպիսի բուրժուա-օտարամոլական երաժշտություն, ինչպիսիք են` Բիթլզ, Ռոլինգ Սթունզ, Էլտոն Ջոն (ՀԱՄ-ը պետք է որ վերջին կապակցությամբ ընդգծված վերաբերմունք ունենա, որը ցավոք սրտի փոքր-ինչ փոխվեց` առաջնորդի բանտարկություն-ազատարձակումից հետո) եւ այլն:
> 
> Ես առաջարկում եմ նաեւ, իհարկե միմիայն օրենքի շրջանակներում եւ ազգային արժեքներն ու բարոյականությունը պաշտպանելու սուրբ գործի համար, փակել երեւանյան բոլոր գրախանութները, զի հարկ է զերծ պահել մեր մատաղ սերունդը օտարամոլ գրականությունից, գոնե այնքան ժամանակ, քանի դեռ որեւէ հանճարեղ հայ չի որոշել նորմալ բան գրել: Նույնը պետք է կիրառել նաեւ կերպարվեստի, երաժշտության եւ մշակութային այլ օտարապաշտական ճյուղերի նկատմամբ: 
> 
> Օրենքի շրջանակներում արգելել որեւէ օտար, թշնամական (ոչ հայկական) երկրի տեսարժան վայրերի (Էյֆելյան աշտարակ, Թաջ Մահալ, Եգիպտական բուրգեր եւ այլն) լուսանկարների տեղադրումը ամսագրերում, թերթերում եւ պաստառներում, ինչպես նաեւ լուսանկարների ցուցահանդեսներում, քանզի Հայաստանը ամենագեղեցիկ երկիրն է, եւ հարկ է, որ մատաղ սերունդը չապակողմնորոշվի դեպի օտարամոլություն` այլ երկիրը որեւէ առումով վեր դասելով իր սեփական սուրբ երկրից:


Մի խոսքով ասած կոչ ես անում սովետական հայաստան վերադառնալ հա?

----------


## Marduk

> ՚Ազգային միաբանություն կուսակցությանՙ նախագահությունը այսօր հայտարարություն է տարածել` մտահոգ վերջին շրջանում ՚Ազատությունՙ ռադիոկայանի շուրջ ստեղծված իրավիճակից: Մասնավորապես` ԱՄ նախագահ Արտաշես Գեղամյանը անդրադարձել է ԵԱՀԿ, ԵԽԽՎ-ն, ԱՄՆ-ի ՚Հազարամյակի մարտահրավերներՙ կորպորացիայի ընտրությունների եւ խոսքի ազատությանը սպառնացող օրինագծերի վերաբերյալ գնահատականներին: 
> 
> ՚Մայիսի 12-ի ՀՀ Ազգային ժողովի ընտրություններից հետո ԵԱՀԿ, ԵԽԽՎ-ն, ԱՄՆ-ի ՚Հազարամյակի մարտահրավերներՙ կորպորացիան, ինչպես նաեւ մի շարք երկրների բարձրաստիճան պաշտոնյաներ, հակառակ մեր հասարակության մեջ գերիշխող կարծիքի, անցկացված ընտրությունները հրապարակավ գնահատեցին նախորդ ընտրությունների համեմատ որպես առաջընթաց քայլ՝ ժողովրդավարական եւ եվրոպական չափանիշներին համապատասխանողՙ,- ասվում է հայտարարության մեջ: Իսկ հիմա, ըստ ԱՄ կուսակցության՝ հիշատակված կազմակերպությունների եւ երկրների պաշտոնատար անձինք ՚անթաքույց ճնշումներ են գործադրում սեփական իսկ գնահատականով ՚Ժողովրդավարականՙ որակված ընտրությունների արդյունքում կազմավորված ԱԺ վրա՝ խոչընդոտելով ՚Հեռուստատեսության եւ ռադիոյի մասինՙ եւ ՚Պետական տուրքի մասինՙ ՀՀ օրենքներում փոփոխություններ կատարելու մասին օրինագծերի ընդունումըՙ: 
> 
> *Միջազգային կազմակերպությունների միջամտությունը ինքնիշխան Հայաստանի Հանրապետության օրենսդիր մարմնի գործունեությանը ԱՄ կուսակցության նախագահությունը գնահատում է որպես վերջիններիս կողմից իրականացվող, տրամաբանությունից դուրս երկակի չափանիշներով գործելու քաղաքականություն*: 
> 
> Այնուամենայնիվ, ԱՄ-ն իր հայտարարության վերջում նշում է. ՚Երկրի առջեւ ծառացած ե հրատապ լուծում պահանջող բազմաթիվ խնդիրների առկայության պայմաններում վերը նշված օրինագծերի ընդունումը՝ այն էլ արտահերթ կարգով, համարում ենք ժամանակավրեպ եւ չարադարացվածՙ:


http://www.a1plus.am/amu/?page=issue&id=50962

----------


## Egern.net

նորից ուզում եմ կրկնել մի քանի օր առաջ ասածս.



> Հիանալի հնարավորություն է հասկանալու համար` ով ով է...


Հենց այս թեման կարդալով կարելի է հասկանալ, թե ում համար է *մարդու* ազատությունը ավելի բարձր կամ ցածր մյուս կատեգորիաներից... Դե արիականների դիրքորոշումը լիովին կանխատեսելի էր: Բայց ասենք Ազգային Միաբանությունը.... ուղղակի խայտառակություն է...

Ինձ ամենաշատը հետաքրքրում է, թե երեկ ինչո՞ւ էին ԱԺ-ում ներկա ընդամենը 2 դաշնակցական....

----------


## Վարպետ

> Մի խոսքով ասած կոչ ես անում սովետական հայաստան վերադառնալ հա?


Վայ... տենց տպավորություն ստեղծվեց? Քավ լիցի: Ես կոչ եմ անում ստեղծել, մաքրեմաքուր, ցանկացած օտարամոլությունից, ցանակացած ապազգային (ոչ ազգային) ներգործությունից զերծ, զուլալ, օրենքի ուժ ստացած ազգային գաղափարախոսությամբ ազգային երկիր, որտեղ սահմանադրական իրավունքների/պարտականությունների շարքում կլինեն նույնիսկ հայերեն քայլելը, հայերեն ուտելը եվ հայերեն սեքս անելը:

Հ.Գ. Հլը ավատարիդ նայի, ժողովրդավարության ջատագով ախպերս...

----------


## քաղաքացի

> Մի խոսքով ասած կոչ ես անում սովետական հայաստան վերադառնալ հա?


Հարգելի Նախարա՛ր, ինչքան հասկացա դու դեմ ես «Ազատություն» ռադիոկայանի հեռարձակմանը և կողմ ես քվորում չապահոված օրինագծին: Գիտեմ, որ դու օրենք հարգող մարդ ես և ինչպես բոլոր ՀՀ քաղաքացիները, այնպես էլ դու ունես օրենքով սահմանված խոսքի ազատություն: Ենթադրենք ես որոշում եմ, որ Նախարարը չի կարող խոսքի ազատություն ունենա: Ի՞նչ կանես: Անշուշտ կփորձես դրա դեմ պայքարես: (խնդրում եմ չասես «դու ո՞վ ես, որ տենց բան ես որոշում»: Ես միայն ենթադրություն եմ անում): Նորմալ, քաղաքակիրթ երկրներում այդ պայքարը անում են հետևյալ կերպ. հավաքում են բոլոր համախոհներին և ցույց կազմակերպում: Իսկ ինչպե՞ս են անում ներկա ՀՀ-ի նման երկրում. առնվազն 3-4 դիակ փռելով: Դու, ո՞ր ձևն ես նախընտրում: Մարդկայի՞ն, թե անմարդկային:
Ու որ այս օրինագիծը չի անցել դա եղել է նաև ՀՀԿ-ի և ՀՅԴ-ի պատգամավորների շնորհիվ, որոնց չեն հասցրել «վերևից» թելադրել կոճակի որոշումը:
Ես անհամբեր սպասում եմ, թե երբ են 2-րդ անգամ այս հարցը ԱԺ դնելու: Իրենք իրենց զոռով թակարդն են գցում (կամ էլ ո՞վ գիտի, «շախմատիստի» հերթական խորամանկ քայլերից է  :Unsure: )

----------


## Վարպետ

Իշխանական ճամբարի ներկայացուցիչ պատգամավորներից միայն *ԲՀԿ խմբակցության պատգամավոր Վահե Հովհաննիսյանն էր*, որ համարձակություն ունեցավ, ըստ էության, "դեմ" խոսել ներկայացված օրինագծերի փաթեթին: "Ի վերջո« մինչ այս պահը պարզ չէ` արդյոք այս օրենսդրական փոփոխությունները վերաբերում են "Ազատություն" ռ/կ-ի?ն, թե? ոչ: Եթե չեն վերաբերում, ապա հարցի սրությունը դուրս է գալիս, եւ մենք ունենում ենք որոշակի առողջ շեշտադրումներ պարունակող օրենսդրական փոփոխություն: Եթե, այնուհանդերձ, դրանք առնչվում են "Ազատությանը, ապա առաջանում է երկու տարբերակ "Ազատությունը" շարունակում է հեռարձակվել որեւէ մասնավոր ռ/կ-ով, ինչը ամենեւին սարսափելի չէ: Սակայն կա նաեւ այլ տարբերակ` թեկուզ, տեսականորեն, "Ազատությունը" չի հեռարձակվում հանրային ռադիոյով, իսկ բոլոր մասնավոր ռադիոկայանները միաբերան հրաժարվում են համագործակցել "Ազատության"  հետ: Եթե կա դրա թեկուզ տեսական հնարավորությունը, մենք այն պարտավոր ենք հնչեցնել",- երեկ ԱԺ-ում հայտարարեց Վ. Հովհաննիսյանը` կանխատեսելով, որ եթե վերը նշվածը տեղի ունենա, "մենք կունենանք վատ իրականություն, ընդհանուր բոլորիս համար": Ուստի ԲՀԿ-ի պատգամավորն առաջարկեց` կասկածանքի եւ փոխադարձ անվստահության, հասարակական երկփեղկվածության մթնոլորտը կասեցնելու համար սույն օրինագծերը ուժի մեջ դնել 2008 թ. կեսերից. "Սա թույլ կտար օրենքը չկապել սպասվող նախագահական ընտրությունների հետ, ինչպես նաեւ բավարար ժամանակ կտրվեր "Ազատությանը" մասնավոր ռ/կ-ների հետ պայմանագրեր կնքելու համար":
http://aravot.am/2007/aravot_arm/July/3/p03.htm

Վատ չէր... մոլոդեց...

----------


## Նախարար

> Հարգելի Նախարա՛ր, ինչքան հասկացա դու դեմ ես «Ազատություն» ռադիոկայանի հեռարձակմանը և կողմ ես քվորում չապահոված օրինագծին: Գիտեմ, որ դու օրենք հարգող մարդ ես և ինչպես բոլոր ՀՀ քաղաքացիները, այնպես էլ դու ունես օրենքով սահմանված խոսքի ազատություն: Ենթադրենք ես որոշում եմ, որ Նախարարը չի կարող խոսքի ազատություն ունենա: Ի՞նչ կանես: Անշուշտ կփորձես դրա դեմ պայքարես: (խնդրում եմ չասես «դու ո՞վ ես, որ տենց բան ես որոշում»: Ես միայն ենթադրություն եմ անում): Նորմալ, քաղաքակիրթ երկրներում այդ պայքարը անում են հետևյալ կերպ. հավաքում են բոլոր համախոհներին և ցույց կազմակերպում: Իսկ ինչպե՞ս են անում ներկա ՀՀ-ի նման երկրում. առնվազն 3-4 դիակ փռելով: Դու, ո՞ր ձևն ես նախընտրում: Մարդկայի՞ն, թե անմարդկային:
> Ու որ այս օրինագիծը չի անցել դա եղել է նաև ՀՀԿ-ի և ՀՅԴ-ի պատգամավորների շնորհիվ, որոնց չեն հասցրել «վերևից» թելադրել կոճակի որոշումը:
> Ես անհամբեր սպասում եմ, թե երբ են 2-րդ անգամ այս հարցը ԱԺ դնելու: Իրենք իրենց զոռով թակարդն են գցում (կամ էլ ո՞վ գիտի, «շախմատիստի» հերթական խորամանկ քայլերից է )


Հարգելիս ես դեմ չեմ "Ազատություն" ռադիոյին այնքանով որքանով որ դա անիմաստ ընկերություն է: Ավատարս ուղակի դրել եմ այն պատճառով, որ տարբերվեմ ձեր բոլորից  :Wink: 
ՀՀԿ-ին և ՀՅԴ-ին վերաբերող տողդ կապված թելադրելու հետ ապա ասեմ, որ եթե այդպես լիներ, մինչև ԱԺ մտնելը այդ նախագծի արդեն իսկ թելադրած կլինեին: 
Հավատա ես նույնպես դեմ եմ խոսքի ազատության սահմանափակմանը, բայց այդ երևույթը ամենևին ել չի նշանակում, որ ես կամ Դու ինչ ուզենք պետք է ասենք:
Նախ եթե վերցնենք իրավական տեսանկյունից, ապա որևէ մարդ կամ քաղաքական ուժ չի կարող ապացուցել, որ այդ նախագիծը ուղված է նշածս ռադիոկայանի դեմ, այլ կերպ ասած օրենքը բոլորի համար է և որևէ մեկը մեղավոր չէ, որ ՀՀ-ում այսօր միայն "Ազատություն" ռ/ը-ն է այդ ցուցակը մտնում (եթե իհարկե մտնում է, քանի որ դեռ օրինագծի տողերում հստակ չի երևում թե որ ԶԼՄ-ներն են մտնելու) իսկ եթե մտնում է ուրեմն պետք է բարի լինի և պետության կարգերը հարգի:

----------


## Artgeo

> Հարգելիս ես դեմ չեմ "Ազատություն" ռադիոյին այնքանով որքանով որ դա անիմաստ ընկերություն է: Ավատարս ուղակի դրել եմ այն պատճառով, որ տարբերվեմ ձեր բոլորից


Տարբերվելու օրիգինալ ձև է: Սակայն եկ խոսենք պարզ ու ուղիղ: Դա ընամենը ՀՀԿ-ականի դիրքորոշում է:



> Հավատա ես նույնպես դեմ եմ խոսքի ազատության սահմանափակմանը, բայց այդ երևույթը ամենևին ել չի նշանակում, որ ես կամ Դու ինչ ուզենք պետք է ասենք:


Խոսքի ազատությունը հենց այն է, որ ինչ ուզենք ասենք, էթիկայի ու բարոյականության սահմաններում, ԲԱՅՑ անբարոյականը անվանելով ամբարոյական, իսկ կրիմինալը՝ կրիմինալ: 



> Նախ եթե վերցնենք իրավական տեսանկյունից, ապա որևէ մարդ կամ քաղաքական ուժ չի կարող ապացուցել, որ այդ նախագիծը ուղված է նշածս ռադիոկայանի դեմ





> որևէ մեկը մեղավոր չէ, որ ՀՀ-ում այսօր միայն "Ազատություն" ռ/ը-ն է այդ ցուցակը մտնում


Ակնհայտ հակասություն…



> օրինագծի տողերում հստակ չի երևում


Այսինքն ամեն ինչի հետ միասին օրինագիծը թերի՞ է: 



> բարի լինի և պետության կարգերը հարգի:


Պետության կարգերը բոլորի համար են և այն պետք է հարգեն բոլորը: Սա կասկածից վեր է: Բայց ասում են, որ վատ օրինակը վարակիչ է: Թե ինչ օրինակ են ցույց տալիս ԱԺ պատգամավորների մեծամասնությունը, վարչապետն ու նախագահը, տարատեսակ մանր-մունր իշխանիկներն ու ոստիկանությունը ես պարզապես կլռեմ:

----------


## Նախարար

> Մեջբերում:
> Նախ եթե վերցնենք իրավական տեսանկյունից, ապա որևէ մարդ կամ քաղաքական ուժ չի կարող ապացուցել, որ այդ նախագիծը ուղված է նշածս ռադիոկայանի դեմ  
> 
> Մեջբերում:
> որևէ մեկը մեղավոր չէ, որ ՀՀ-ում այսօր միայն "Ազատություն" ռ/ը-ն է այդ ցուցակը մտնում  
> 
> Ակնհայտ հակասություն…


Եթե մեկ անգամ ևս կարդաս և փորձես հասկանալ մտքի իրական թելը, ապա համոզված եմ չես տեսնի հակասություն:




> Խոսքի ազատությունը հենց այն է, որ ինչ ուզենք ասենք, էթիկայի ու բարոյականության սահմաններում, ԲԱՅՑ անբարոյականը անվանելով ամբարոյական, իսկ կրիմինալը՝ կրիմինալ:


Իմաստը ճիշտ ես շարադրել, բայց հարկավոր է հասկանալ դա...




> Պետության կարգերը բոլորի համար են և այն պետք է հարգեն բոլորը: Սա կասկածից վեր է: Բայց ասում են, որ վատ օրինակը վարակիչ է: Թե ինչ օրինակ են ցույց տալիս ԱԺ պատգամավորների մեծամասնությունը, վարչապետն ու նախագահը, տարատեսակ մանր-մունր իշխանիկներն ու ոստիկանությունը ես պարզապես կլռեմ:


Ում ասելիքը սպառվում է միշտ ել լռում է:

----------


## Artgeo

> Եթե մեկ անգամ ևս կարդաս և փորձես հասկանալ մտքի իրական թելը, ապա համոզված եմ չես տեսնի հակասություն:


Շատ իզուր ես համոզված: Կարդացի 6 անգամ, հակասությունը մնաց: Մի՞թե դու սպասում էիր, որ օրենքում ուղիղ գրվելու էր «Արգելել «Ազատություն» ռադիոկայանը: Իհարկե ոչ: Օրենքը ձևականորեն ընդհանուր է, որը մասնավոր նպատակ ունի: 



> Ում ասելիքը սպառվում է միշտ ել լռում է:


Սպառվո՞ւմ: Իշխանություններն ամեն օր են նյութ տալիս, ի՞նչ «սպառվելու» մասին է խոսքը:  :Smile:  :Smile:

----------


## քաղաքացի

> Հարգելիս
> Բարոյական ու հայրենասիրական առումով ես միանգամայն համաձայն եմ քեզ հետ, չի կարելի սեփական երկիրը օտարի մոտ քննադատել, սակայն լինում են դեպքեր, որ սեփական երկիրը հոենց իր քաղաքացուն է դնում անելանելի վիճակի մեջ, իսկ ինչ անի այդ քաղաքացին? ինչպես պաշտպանի իր իրավունքները? սրա մասին ևս հարկավոր է մտածել:
> 
> Իսկ "Ազատություն" ԶԼՄ-ն բոլորս ել գիտենք որտեղից է ֆինանսավորվում և ինչ առաքելություն է կատարում, հարցն այն է, որ այս ակումբի որոշ "հայրենասերներ" նույնիսկ իրենց ստորագրություններով պաշտպանում են այդ ազգային դավաճանությունը:


Նախարար ջան, խոսքդ մեջբերել եմ հատկապես քո կատարած վերջին պարբերության համար: Այո՛, շատ լավ ես նկատել, որ բոլորս էլ գիտենք, թե որտեղից է ֆինանսավորվում և ինչ առաքելություն է կատարում, ինձ թվում է, որ դու լավ չգիտես կամ չես էլ ուզում մտածել դրա շուրջ:
Ինչ վերաբերում էմ ազգային դավաճանությանը՝ ես կասեի, որ հակառակն է: Եթե նրանք հրապարակավ ասում են, թե ի՞նչ են խոսում ընդդիմադիրների հանրահավաքներին ու  եթե դու դրան անվանում ես «ազգի դավաճան», ես դրան կանվանեմ «ազգի փրկություն»: Ախր, էլ ո՞նց ասեմ, որ հասկանաս: Ենթադրենք իշխանությունը գալիս քեզ ասում է. «սա քեզ 1հա հողատարարծք, որի վրա կա 300մ²-անոց 4 հարկանի առանձնատուն, գնա ու այնտեղ ապրի, այն պայմանով, որ ամեն ինչից հեռու մնաս՝ լուրեր, նորություններ… խոսքի ազատություն…»: Կհամաձայնվեի՞ր դրան, ինձ թվում է՝ ոչ, թե՞… չգիտեմ:
Լավ հետ դառնամ ազգային դավաճանությանը: Եթե մինչև հիմա ինձ հետ համամիտ ես, ուրեմն համամիտ ես նաև այն փաստին, որ ես ասեցի Ազատությունը ռ/կ-ը «ազգի փրկությունն է» և եթե դու ասում ես, որ Ազատությունը «ազգային դավաճանություն» է, ապա առաջին հերթին դու ես «ազգային դավաճանությունը»:
Ինձ թվում է, այս հարցում ուրիշ «ներքին խոհանոցային» խնդիրներ ունես, որ քեզ դուր չեն գալիս և փորձում ես դոգմատիկ կերպով պնդես, որ «Ազատություն» ռ/կ-ը «ազգային դավաճանություն» է: Իսկ եթե այդպես, եղբայրս, քեզ ուզում ես ասեմ, որ սխալ տեղ ես գտել քարոզչելու քո «նախարարային» թելադրված գաղափարախոսությունները:
Շնորհակլություն եմ հայտնում, որ այս գրառման մեջ ինձ տվեցիք խոսքի «Ազատություն»:

----------


## Նախարար

Քաղաքացի ջան, եթե քեզ Ամերիկյան հատուկ գործակալությունները գումարներ տա ու ասի որ Հայաստանում կգոռաս ազատություն կամ նման մի բան հավանաբար չես անի չէ? տեսնում ես, որ ազգի դավաճանությունը չի կայանում նրանում, որ ասում են պետության վատ կողմերի մասին այլ կայանում է նրանում, որ այդ վատ կողմերը ուռչացրած ներկայացնում են հատուկ կառույցների պատվերով:

Ազգային դավաճանությունը լայն հասկացողություն է:

----------


## քաղաքացի

> Քաղաքացի ջան, եթե քեզ Ամերիկյան հատուկ գործակալությունները գումարներ տա ու ասի որ Հայաստանում կգոռաս ազատություն կամ նման մի բան հավանաբար չես անի չէ? տեսնում ես, որ ազգի դավաճանությունը չի կայանում նրանում, որ ասում են պետության վատ կողմերի մասին այլ կայանում է նրանում, որ այդ վատ կողմերը ուռչացրած ներկայացնում են հատուկ կառույցների պատվերով:
> 
> Ազգային դավաճանությունը լայն հասկացողություն է:


Ավելի լավ է Ամերիկյան հատուկ գործակալությունների գումարները վերցնել և ասել այն ինչ դու իրականում տեսնում ես, քան թե ՀՀ կորպտացված բյուջեյից գումարներ հատկացվեն և ամեն ընտրություններին 5-10 հազարական դրամ բաժանեն սոված ժողովուրդին, որ հանկարծ գահից չընկնեն: Առաջին հերթին հենց սա եմ համարում ազգի դավաճանություն, բառիս բուն իմաստով: Եթե ինչ-որ մեկը արտերկրից 50000$ փող է ստանում անմիջապես «նստացնում են», «փող լվանալու» պատճառաբանությամբ, բայց մինչդեռ պարզ չէ, թե ո՞վ է այդ փողերն ուղարկել և որտեղի՞ց է այն վաստակել: Կներես բայց եթե դատական իշխանությունը չգիտի ի՞նչ է նշանակում «փող լվանալ» ապա թող անհիմն ու անիմաստ մարդ չձեռփակալի (դե իհարկէ ըստ օրենքի, քանի որ նրանք այդ մարդուն վաղուց են ուզում ձեռփակալեն, ուղղակի պատճառ չէին գտնում): Այ սա է «ազգի դավաճանությունը» եթե իշխանությունները մարդու բոլոր իրավունքները սահմանափակում են:




> Ազգային դավաճանությունը լայն հասկացողություն է:


Այո շատ լայն է, բայց իշխանությունների համար դա շատ պարզ բան է՝ ընդդիմադիր = «ազգի դավաճան»

----------


## Նախարար

> Ավելի լավ է Ամերիկյան հատուկ գործակալությունների գումարները վերցնել և ասել այն ինչ դու իրականում տեսնում ես, քան թե ՀՀ կորպտացված բյուջեյից գումարներ հատկացվեն և ամեն ընտրություններին 5-10 հազարական դրամ բաժանեն սոված ժողովուրդին, որ հանկարծ գահից չընկնեն: Առաջին հերթին հենց սա եմ համարում ազգի դավաճանություն, բառիս բուն իմաստով: Եթե ինչ-որ մեկը արտերկրից 50000$ փող է ստանում անմիջապես «նստացնում են», «փող լվանալու» պատճառաբանությամբ, բայց մինչդեռ պարզ չէ, թե ո՞վ է այդ փողերն ուղարկել և որտեղի՞ց է այն վաստակել: Կներես բայց եթե դատական իշխանությունը չգիտի ի՞նչ է նշանակում «փող լվանալ» ապա թող անհիմն ու անիմաստ մարդ չձեռփակալի (դե իհարկէ ըստ օրենքի, քանի որ նրանք այդ մարդուն վաղուց են ուզում ձեռփակալեն, ուղղակի պատճառ չէին գտնում): Այ սա է «ազգի դավաճանությունը» եթե իշխանությունները մարդու բոլոր իրավունքները սահմանափակում են:
> 
> 
> Այո շատ լայն է, բայց իշխանությունների համար դա շատ պարզ բան է՝ ընդդիմադիր = «ազգի դավաճան»


Հարգելիս եթե քո այս գրառումը համապատասխաներ իրականությանը, ապա դու հնարավորություն չէիր ունենա կատարել այս և այլ նմանատիպ գրառումնե: Պետք չէ այդքան ամեն ինչ չափազանցնել, կամ երևի թե հենց քո աշխատանքային նպատակն է դա ինչևէ Աստված բոլորիս հետ, կապրենք ու կտեսնենք թե ով էր ճիշտ ով սխալ:

----------


## Egern.net

Ցանկացած լրատվամիջոց օբյեկտիվ չի իրեն ֆինանսավորող կառույցի նկատմամբ: Ազատությունը երբեք վատ բան չի ասում Գուանտանամոյի մասին, Հայլուրը երբեք վատ բան չի ասում քաղբանտարկյալների մասին: Հակառակը, Ազատությունը շատ է խոսում քաղբանտարկյալների մասին, իսկ Հայլուրը ազատ կարող է խոսել Գուանտանամոյից:

Բայց, այստեղ հարցը հետևյալն է: Հայաստանցի ընտրողին շատ ավելի շատ հետաքրքրում է իր երկրի ճշմարտությունը, ոչ թե ԱՄՆ-ի: Դրա համար Հայաստանցուն ՊԵՏՔ է Ազատությունը, որպեսզի իմանա` թե ինչ է կատարվում իր սիրելի երկրում: Իսկ Գուանտանամոյով հետաքրքրվողները շաաատ քիչ են ու հաստատ իրենց հույսը չեն կապում Ազատության հետ:

Նորից եմ ասում. *Հայաստանցուն ՊԵՏՔ է Ազատությունը*: Որովհետև Հայլուրը չի խոսում Ռոյալ Արմենիայի մասին: Ու եթե ես լսեի Հայլուր, միգուցե մի օր սուրճի բիզնես դնեի, ու ընկնեի Ռոյալ Արմենիայի օրը: Դրա համար ես Ազատություն եմ լսում....... ու ոչ մի նախարար (արդարադատության) չպիտի սահմանափակի դա

----------


## Egern.net

ոնց որ հարցերը լուծվում են _գեղագան կարքով_.

http://azatutyun.am/armeniareport/re...98877E0AFA.ASP

*Հայաստանի Հանրային ռադիոն հրաժարվում է երկարաձգել ՙԱզատություն՚ ռադիոկայանի հեռարձակման պայմանագիրը* 

Երեկ ուշ երեկոյան ՙԱզատ Եվրոպա/Ազատություն՚ ռադիոկայանը եւ այն վերահսկող գործակալությունը` Ամերիկյան հեռարձակումների տնօրենների խորհուրդը Վաշինգտոնում տարածել են հաղորդագրություն` մտահոգություն արտահայտելով Հայաստանի Հանրային ռադիոյով ՙԱզատություն՚ ռադիոկայանի հայկական ծառայության ծրագրերի հեռարձակումը շարունակելու վերաբերյալ պայմանագիրը երկարաձգելուց հրաժարվելու կապակցությամբ: 

ՙԱզատություն՚ ռադիոկայանի հայկական ծառայության ծրագրերը Հայաստանի Հանրային ռադիոյով` երկրի հիմնական ռադիոցանցով, վերահեռարձակվել են 1998 թվականից ի վեր` նվաճելով մեծ թվով ունկնդիրների վստահությունը: Ուսումնասիրությունների տվյալները վկայում են, որ Հայաստանի մեծահասակ բնակչության 15 տոկոսը ամեն շաբաթ լսում է ՙԱզատություն՚ ռադիոկայանի ծրագրերը: Անցած շաբաթ Երեւանում կայացած եռօրյա քննարկումները Միացյալ Նահանգների եւ Հայաստանի հեռարձակման ոլորտի պաշտոնյաների միջեւ ավարտվեցին առանց որեւէ համաձայնության նոր պայմանագրի շուրջ` փետրվարին ժամկետն ավարտվածի փոխարեն: 

ՙՄեր պատվիրակությանը խնդրեցին մեկնել Երեւան` շտկելու որոշ աննշան տեխնիկական հարցեր եւ կնքելու այս հաջող գործընկերությունը երկարաձգելու մասին պայմանագիր՚, - ասել է Ամերիկյան հեռարձակումների տնօրենների խորհրդի նախագահ Ջեյմս Գլասսմանը: - ՙԲոլոր այդ հարցերը լուծվեցին: Մեր պատվիրակությանն ասացին, որ վերջնաժամկետներ չկան եւ որեւէ սպառնալիք չկա, որ ՙԱզատություն՚ ռադիոկայանի ծրագրերը դուրս կմնան Հանրային ռադիոյի եթերից: Պայմանագիրը, այդուհանդերձ, մնաց չստորագրված, իսկ վճարումները կատարելու մեր առաջարկությունը մերժվեց: Ակնհայտ է, որ այն, ինչը խոչընդոտում է պայմանագրի ստորագրմանը, կապ չունի իրավական, պայմանագրային կան տեխնիկական հարցերի հետ՚: 

ՙՄենք բարձր ենք գնահատում մեր հարաբերությունները Հայաստանի Հանրային ռադիոյի հետ՚, - հավելել է Գլասսմանը, - ՙեւ, անշուշտ, ուզում ենք շարունակել դրանք: Մենք ակնկալում ենք, որ պայմանագիրը կստորագրվի, եւ երբ մեր հայաստանցի գործընկերները կասեն, որ պատրաստ են, մենք կկատարենք պայմանագրով համաձայնեցված վճարումները՚: 

Հայաստանի խորհրդարանը հուլիսի 3-ին չընդունեց լրատվության ոլորտում օրենսդրական լրամշակումները, որոնք ՙԱզատություն՚ ռադիոկայանին եւ այլ օտարերկրյա հեռարձակողներին կզրկեին հանրային եթերից: Մեկ շաբաթ անց Հանրային ռադիոն տեղեկացրեց, որ ծրագրում է օգոստոսի 9-ից դադարեցնել ՙԱզատություն՚ ռադիոկայանի ծրագրերի հեռարձակումը` վկայակոչելով պայմանագրային եւ վճարումների հետ կապված խնդիրներ: ՙԱզատ Եվրոպա/Ազատություն՚ ռադիոկայանի եւ Ամերիկյան հեռարձակումների տնօրենների խորհրդի իրավասու պաշտոնյաների` անցած շաբաթվա այցը Երեւան այդ խնդիրները լուծելու նպատակ էր հետապնդում: 

ՙՀանրային ռադիոյի հետ մեր արդյունավետ համագործակցության հնարավոր դադարեցումը չունի որեւէ տնտեսական կամ իրավական արդարացում՚, - ասել է ՙԱզատ Եվրոպա/Ազատություն՚ ռադիոկայանի նախագահ Ջեֆրի Գեդմինը: - ՙՀայաստանցիները 8 ամիս հետո ընտրելու են երկրի հաջորդ նախագահին, ուստի հատկապես կարեւոր է, որ ՙԱզատություն՚ ռադիոկայանի հեռարձակումները, որոնք աչքի են ընկնում ճշգրտությամբ եւ օբյեկտիվությամբ, հասանելի լինեն հնարավորինս մեծ լսարանի համար: Մայիսի 12-ի խորհրդարանական ընտրությունների լուսաբանումը մեր կողմից դրվատանքով առանձնացրեցին ԵԱՀԿ-ի դիտորդները` հավասարակշռվածության եւ համակողմանիության համար՚:

----------


## Արշակ

Դե հա, էն ժանանակ էլ ենթադրում էի, որ օրենք չընդունելու դեպքում սենց պիտի փորձեն լռեցնել։

*Ամո՛թ Հանրային Ռադիոյին*  :Bad: 
Էսքանն իմ կողմից որպես սկիզբ։

----------


## Արշակ

Էկեք սենց ակցիա սկսենք։ 
Կաբելային հեռարձակմամբ Հանրային Ռադիոյից բոլոր օգտվողներս էլ չենք վճարում ամենամսյա վարձը ու հենց տենց էլ ասում ենք ռադիոյի մարդուն. «էլ ընդհանրապես չենք վճարի, եթե «Ազատության» հետ չհամագործակցեն ու չշարունակեն «Ազատություն» հեռարձակել»։
Ես որ էլ չեմ վճարելու։ :Bad: 

Բայց իհարկե էս ակցիայով սահմանափակվել պետք չի։

----------


## Davo'o

Կաբելային հեռարձակմամբ ռադիո գոյություն ուն՞ի դեռ: Դրանից օգտվողներ նույնպե՞ս:

----------


## StrangeLittleGirl

Ի՞նչ ենք պարապ նստել: Նորից «Ազատության» ավատարները դնելու ժամանակն է:  :Sad:  Ցավոք…

----------


## Արշակ

> Կաբելային հեռարձակմամբ ռադիո գոյություն ուն՞ի դեռ: Դրանից օգտվողներ նույնպե՞ս:


Երևանում շատերն են օգտվում։ Օրինակ ես։ Մարզերում կարծեմ չկա։

----------


## kiki

Արշակ, իսկ էդ շատերը մոտավորապես քանի՞սն են...այսինքն, տոկոսային հարաբերությունը մոտավոր գիտե՞ս...

----------


## Egern.net

միգուցե շատերը չեն (թվերի մասին չեմ կարող դատել), բայց փաստ է, որ դրանց ճնշող մեծամասնությունը (իհարկե ոչ բոլորը) այն մարդիկ են, որոնց միակ լրատվության միջոցը կաբելային ռադիոն է...

Ամեն դեպքում, ռադիո Երևանում հաստատ կշարունակվի. Երևանում` FM102

----------


## kiki

ես ուզում էի ասել, եթե նրանք շատ չեն, իսկ ես դրանում համոզված եմ, ապա այդ միջոցը այնքան էլ արդյունավետ չի, և պետք է գտնել մեկ այլ միջոց ...

----------


## Արշակ

> Արշակ, իսկ էդ շատերը մոտավորապես քանի՞սն են...այսինքն, տոկոսային հարաբերությունը մոտավոր գիտե՞ս...


Չէ, տոկոսային հարաբերությունը չգիտեմ, բայց հաստատ հատուկենտ չեն։ Իմ շատ ծանոթների տանն եմ տեսել կաբելային ռադիոն միացրած։ Այդպիսի տներում սովորաբար ռադիոն միշտ ցածր միացրած է լինում, երբ ուզում են, բարձրացնում են օրինակ «Ազատություն» լսելու համար։




> միգուցե շատերը չեն (թվերի մասին չեմ կարող դատել), բայց փաստ է, որ դրանց ճնշող մեծամասնությունը (իհարկե ոչ բոլորը) այն մարդիկ են, որոնց միակ լրատվության միջոցը կաբելային ռադիոն է...


Չէ, հաստատ տենց չի։ Ես, օրինակ, օգտվում եմ երևի բոլոր լրատվամիջոցներից (հեռուստատեսություն, ռադիո, ինտերնետ, թերթեր, կողքից լսած զրույցներ :Smile:  և այլն), բայց կաբելային ռադիոյից էլ եմ օգտվում։




> ես ուզում էի ասել, եթե նրանք շատ չեն, իսկ ես դրանում համոզված եմ, ապա այդ միջոցը այնքան էլ արդյունավետ չի, և պետք է գտնել մեկ այլ միջոց ...


Իզուր ես տենց համոզված, բայց ամեն դեպքում, ես էլ եմ ասել, որ դրանով սահմանափակվել պետք չի։ Իսկ դա կողքից էլի՝ հոգեբանական ճնշման համար։  :Smile: 




> Բայց իհարկե էս ակցիայով սահմանափակվել պետք չի։


Բայց, ցավոք, առայժմ կարծես ոչ ոք տեղից չի շարժվում։ Էլի մնում ենք նույն կամազուրկ, ստրկամիտ ու անդեմ զանգվածը։  :Sad:

----------


## StrangeLittleGirl

> Բայց, ցավոք, առայժմ կարծես ոչ ոք տեղից չի շարժվում։ Էլի մնում ենք նույն կամազուրկ, ստրկամիտ ու անդեմ զանգվածը։


Ցավոք  :Sad: 
Եթե «Ազատությունը» չլիներ, ուրիշ նման լրատվամիջոց լիներ, հաստատ իմ շուխուռը կանեի, բայց որ «Ազատությունն» է… Մի քիչ դժվարանում եմ  :Sad:

----------


## Smergh

Կոալիցիոն կառավարության եզրակացությունը` "Ազատությունը" փակելու առիթով: " Ճշմարտությունն ամենաթանկարժեք բանն է, այն պետք է խնայել:"





> Ցավոք 
> Եթե «Ազատությունը» չլիներ, ուրիշ նման լրատվամիջոց լիներ, հաստատ իմ շուխուռը կանեի, բայց որ «Ազատությունն» է… Մի քիչ դժվարանում եմ


Սիրելի Բյուրակն, իզուր եք տատանվում, չլինի՞  թե դաշնակցական եք: Այդ նրանք են այդքան վատ հիշողություն ունեցողները: Լևոնի ժամանակ, երբ նրանց բանտարկում ու հալածում էին` ԶԼՄ-ներից  միակը "Ազատություն"-ն էր, որ ահազանգում էր այդ անարդարությունների մասին: Ինչպես փորձն է ցուց տալիս` ճշմարտության ամենաոխերիմ թշնամիները իշխանություններն են: Քանի դեռ մեր երկրում Տեղի չեն ունենում արդար գործընթացներ`  "Ազատություն"-ն ու նրա նման ճշմարտախոս միջոցները շատ անելիքներ ունեն:

----------


## moj

ՍԵՐԺ ՍԱՐԳՍՅԱՆ. «ԱԶԱՏՈՒԹՅՈՒՆ» ՌԱԴԻՈԿԱՅԱՆԸ ՀԵՌԱՐՁԱԿՎԵԼՈՒ Է»» 
«Ազատություն ռադիոկայանը Հայաստանում աշխատելու է և հեռարձակվելու է»,- այսօր կառավարության շենքի առջև լրագրողների հարցին ի պատասխան հայտարարեց ՀՀ վարչապետ Սերժ ՍԱՐԳՍՅԱՆԸ: «Ազատություն» ռ/կ թղթակցի հարցին, թե արդյո՞ք սփռման առումով սահմանափակում չէ, երբ ռադիոկայանի հեռարձակումը հանրային ռադիոյից տեղափոխվում է այլ ռադիոկայան, Ս. Սարգսյանն ասաց. «Ի՞նչ տարբերություն, հանրայինով եք հեռարձակվում, թե այլ ալիքով: Սփռման խնդիր չկա բացարձակապես: Ձեր սփռման տիրույթը չի փոխվի: Դուք կհեռարձակվեք: Սրանից լավ ի՞նչ եք ուզում: Ոնց որ փոքր երեխայի կամակորություն լինի»: 

Հարցին, թե արդյո՞ք կարելի է ասել, որ նախագահական ընտրություններից առաջ կամ հետո ռադիոկայանին փակման վտանք չի սպառնում, վարչապետը պատասխանեց. «Փակվելու խնդիր մենք երբեք չենք դրել և իմաստ էլ չեմ տեսնում: Այսինքն ինչու մենք պետք է փակելու խնդիր դնենք: Մենք ընտրություններ անցկացրեցինք, ինչ ուզեցիք` ասեցիք չէ՞: Բայց մենք դրան ուշադրություն չենք դարձնում, չէ՞: Ես հավաստիացնում եմ, որ ոչինչ չի փոխվել»:

----------


## StrangeLittleGirl

> Սիրելի Բյուրակն, իզուր եք տատանվում, չլինի՞ թե դաշնակցական եք: Այդ նրանք են այդքան վատ հիշողություն ունեցողները:


Չէ՛, ուղղակի մայրս այնտեղ է աշխատում:  :LOL:  Երբ ինչ-որ բան եմ ձեռնարկվում, շատերի մոտ այնպիսի տպավորություն է ստեղծվում, որ մայրս այնտեղ է աշխատում, դրա համար եմ անում, մինչդեռ ես ազատ խոսքի համար միշտ էլ պատրաստ եմ պայքարել: Դրա համար էլ նախընտրում եմ, որ ուրիշները կազմակերպեն, իսկ ես մասնակցեմ, բայց ստվերում մնամ:

----------


## Egern.net

offtop: էս ի՞նչ հատուկ յուզերներ են մեկ-մեկ հայտնվում: Ռեգ են լինում Ս. Սարգսյանին մի հատ "ցիտելու" համար...

----------


## Artgeo

*«Ազատություն» ռադիոկայանի հաղորդումները նաեւ կարճ ալիքով` 9830 եւ 11695*


Սկսած ուրբաթ օրվանից` Երեւանի ժամանակով ժամը 19:00-ից, «Ազատ Եվրոպա/Ազատություն» ռադիոկայանի հաղորդումները հեռարձակվում են նաեւ կարճ ալիք հաճախականություններով:

«Ազատություն» ռադիոկայանի երեկոյան ծրագիրը, որը սկսվում է Երեւանի ժամանակով ժամը 19:00-ին եւ տեւում մեկ ժամ, այսուհետ կարելի է լսել նաեւ կարճ ալիք 9830 եւ 11695 հաճախականություններով:

----------


## Egern.net

Լսե՛ք, ամեն կերպ լսե՛ք Ազատություն
ես պարբերաբար դնում եմ aronian.info-ում, ով կարող է թող դնի ֆրինետ... 

հիմա արդեն կարելի է լսել SW 9830KHz, 11695KHz ալիքներով...

այսօրվանը դժվարությամբ միացավ, ինչ-որ չէր ստացվում, բայց շատ հետաքրքիր էր

----------


## Artgeo

Համաձայն եմ, այսօրվա 19.00-ի եթերը շատ լավն էր…

Հ1-ով քֆրտում էին նոր Ազատությանը... Մդա...

----------


## Yellow Raven

Արդեն BOBO-ն գցելա հայկական սերվեր
freenet.am/~adharhel
freenet.am/~zizu

----------


## REAL_ist

> «Ազատություն» ռադիոկայանի հաղորդումները նաեւ կարճ ալիքով` 9830 եւ 11695


ես կարճ ալիք կոչեցյալը որնա? :Dntknw:

----------


## Artgeo

> ես կարճ ալիք կոչեցյալը որնա?


SW - անգլերեն
KB - ռուսերեն

հին ռադիոների վրա կա  :Wink:

----------


## Quadro

ազատության ռադիոկայանի հաղորդումները կարաք ինտերնետից  ftp-ով քաշեք՝
ftp://realaudio.rferl.org/mp3/ch2/2008/03/09/
ամեն օրվա ամիս ամսաթիվը փոխեք էտ օրվա հաղորդումները կբերի:

----------


## Egern.net

> ազատության ռադիոկայանի հաղորդումները կարաք ինտերնետից  ftp-ով քաշեք՝
> ftp://realaudio.rferl.org/mp3/ch2/2008/03/09/
> ամեն օրվա ամիս ամսաթիվը փոխեք էտ օրվա հաղորդումները կբերի:


մի պահ դա էլ չէր բացում (գոնե իմ մոտից), բայց հիմա բացում է և շատ լավ է: Կարելի է հանգիստ քաշել

----------


## Artgeo

Կարող եք նաև այստեղիք քաշել
http://www.armenica.org/radio/

*Անկախ լուրեր Հայաստանի մասին*
infoarmenia.org
bekaisa.livejournal.com
mkdotam.livejournal.com
hnazarian.blogspot.com
azathayastan.googlepages.com

----------


## smtp

Դուք գիտեք, որ "Ազատություն" ռադիոկայանը ստեղծվել է պետություններ քայքայելու համար?
Այն ուղղված էր առաջին հերթին ԽՍՀՄԻ-ի - դեմ, իսկ հետագայում նորանկախ հանրապետություններում քաոս սերմանելու համար: Ու բացի այդ նրա աշխատողները բոլորը Ամերիկյան հատուկ ծառայությունների աշխատողներն են:
Նրանք աշխատում են "Բաժանիր որ տիրես " սկզբունքով:

----------


## ChildOfTheSky

որ ԽՍՀՄ-ի դեմ էր ուղղված էտ նորմալ ա, բայց դե արի ու տես ԽՍՀՄ-ն դեռ կա, որ վերջնական քայքայվի արդեն "Ազատություն" ռադիոկայանի հրատապությունը չի լինի, էտ ժամանակ Հ1 կնայենք

----------


## Լուսիանա

> Դուք գիտեք, որ "Ազատություն" ռադիոկայանը ստեղծվել է պետություններ քայքայելու համար?
> Այն ուղղված էր առաջին հերթին ԽՍՀՄԻ-ի - դեմ, իսկ հետագայում նորանկախ հանրապետություններում քաոս սերմանելու համար: Ու բացի այդ նրա աշխատողները բոլորը Ամերիկյան հատուկ ծառայությունների աշխատողներն են:
> Նրանք աշխատում են "Բաժանիր որ տիրես " սկզբունքով:


Իսկ ինչով կարող եք հիմնավորե՞լ

----------


## Janita Hero

> Դուք գիտեք, որ "Ազատություն" ռադիոկայանը ստեղծվել է պետություններ քայքայելու համար?
> Այն ուղղված էր առաջին հերթին ԽՍՀՄԻ-ի - դեմ, իսկ հետագայում նորանկախ հանրապետություններում քաոս սերմանելու համար: Ու բացի այդ նրա աշխատողները բոլորը Ամերիկյան հատուկ ծառայությունների աշխատողներն են:
> Նրանք աշխատում են "Բաժանիր որ տիրես " սկզբունքով:


Հի՜մ- նա՜-վո՜-րու՜մ :Angry2:  
կամ որևէ լինք նման ինֆորմացիան հաստատելու համար, թե չե եթե տենց լինի, են ա կարանք ասենք, որ Բարակ Օբամանել էլ հայ ա, հետն էլ աշխատում ա հայկական հետախուզական վարչության հատուկ նշանակության գնդում..... :LOL:

----------


## ChildOfTheSky

> Բարակ Օբամանել էլ հայ ա, հետն էլ աշխատում ա հայկական հետախուզական վարչության հատուկ նշանակության գնդում.....


դու՞ որտեղից գիտես, մարդու չասես  :Secret:  ... Սամվել Օբամյանն ա ինքը, պռոստը նիհար ա էղել, ասել են Բարակ Օբամա  :Secret:

----------


## Zangezur

Ազտաություն ռ/կ-ն ձեռից գնումա, ավելի շատ իշխանության մասինա ինֆորմացիա տալիս, որը Հ1-ով օրը մի հազար անգամ պտտում են, 60 տոկոսով Հ1 ա: Հավատացեք որ այդ ռադիոկայանը, ոչ միայն Հայսատանինը, աշխատումա պատվերով......

----------


## Smergh

> Ազտաություն ռ/կ-ն ձեռից գնումա, ավելի շատ իշխանության մասինա ինֆորմացիա տալիս, որը Հ1-ով օրը մի հազար անգամ պտտում են, 60 տոկոսով Հ1 ա: Հավատացեք որ այդ ռադիոկայանը, ոչ միայն Հայսատանինը, աշխատումա պատվերով......


Միանգամայն համամիտ եմ. աշխատում է պատվերով, սակայն մնացած հարցերում սխալվում եք:
 Ազտաություն ռ/կ-ն, իր ձեռագիրը երբեք չի փոխել ու փոխում, այն ինչպես 1980-ականների վերջերին աշխատում էր ԽՍՀՄ-ի քանդման վրա՝, նույն ոճով հիմա աշխատում է Ռուսաստանի դեմ, ու քանի որ Հայաստանն այսօր Ռուսաստանի ռազմավարական գործընկերն է՝ հետևաբար նաև Հայաստանի դեմ:
Որպես դրսից ֆինանսավորվող լրատվամիջոց, ինչպիսին է նաև Ա+1-ը , սրանք ունեն իրենց հզոր տերերը դրսում, որոնց նպատակը Ռուսաստանն ամեն կերպ թուլացնելն է, այդ է պատճառը, որ ամեն մի կեխտի մեջ մանանեխ փնտրելով շարունակ վարկաբեկում են մեր երկիրը: Թուլացնելով ու կոտրելով մեր երկրի ողնաշարը, Անդրկովկասը միանգամից կվերածվի մի այնպիսի  տարածաշրջանի, որտեղ Ռուսաստանն այլևս ազդեցության չի ունենա, այդ պարագայում Թուրքիայի ու Ադրբեջանի միջոցով ԱՄՆ-ը կդառնա տարածաշրջանի տեր ու տնօրենը: Իրանի վրա կատարվող ճնշումներն ավելի կսաստկանան ու  ԱՄՆ-ը խոսքից գործի կանցնի:
Մի փոքր տրամաբանություն պետք է ունենալ, հասկանալու համար, որ Հայաստանը տարածաշրջանում այդպիսի զարգացումներին չի ներդաշնակվում: Այսօր՝ քանի մենք օրեցօր հզորացող Ռուսաստանի հետ ենք՝ դեռևս ինչ որ բան մեզանից ներկայացնում ենք: Ռուսաստանի աջակցությունից զրկվելուց հետո՝ Հայաստանը տարածաշրջանի համար վեր է ածվելու կույր աղիքի նման մի բանի:
Ես կարծում եմ, որ այսօրվա Հայաստանի ուժեղ լինելը բացի Ռուսաստանից՝ ոչ մեկին ձեռնտու չէ: Տեսեք Համաշխարհային հրեական կազմակերպությունները ձեռնարկել են Պարսկաստանից հայերի արտագաղթը դեպի ԱՄՆ: Յուրաքանչյուրին անվերադարձ տրամադրվում է 5000 դոլոր՝ այնտեղ իրենց սկզբնական կարիքների համար: Այս ամենն արվում է մեկ նպատակով, որպեսզի Իրանի դեմ Ռազմական գործողությունների սկսման ժամանակ այնտեղ այլևս հայեր չլինեն, որոնք կկարողանային գաղթել Հայաստան   ու ինչո՞ւ չէ բնակչության թվաքանակի աճն էլ թեկուզ այդ ձևով Հայաստանին ձեռնտու կլիներ ,իսկ աշխարհի տերերին ոչ:
Մեր հակառակորդներին պետք է, որպեսզի Հայաստանում  ունենանք անսկզբունք, անողնաշար՝ արևմուտքին հլու հնազանդ, կամակատար իշխանություն, հենց այդ խնդիրները լուծելու վրա էլ աշխատում են մի շարք լրատվամիջոցներ, որոնց թվում նաև վերը թվարկածս ռադիոկայանն ու Ա+1-ը: Իսկ որ սրանք այսօրվա մեր իշխանությունների դեմ են գործում՝ դա միանգամայն անժխտելի է: Չպետք է մոռանանք, որ ով վճարում է, նա էլ պատվիրում է երաժշտությունը, իսկ որ մեր իշխանությունները դրանց չեն վճարում դա էլ է պարզ…

----------


## Zangezur

Ազտաւոություն ռ/կ- ի հետ կապված կասկածում եմ, բայց Ա1+-ը հաստատ ճիշտ ինֆորմացիա է տալիս, ու քո ուղեղում ոնցա տեղավորվում, որ ճիշտ լրատվությամբ հնարավորա պետոթության հիմքերը թուլացնել կան նման ապսուրդ բան: Նենց ես ասում, ոնց որ Հայստանի ապագան կախվածա Ազտաություն ռ/կ-ից կամ Ա1+ից:

----------


## P.S.

> Միանգամայն համամիտ եմ. աշխատում է պատվերով, սակայն մնացած հարցերում սխալվում եք:
>  Ազտաություն ռ/կ-ն, իր ձեռագիրը երբեք չի փոխել ու փոխում, այն ինչպես 1980-ականների վերջերին աշխատում էր ԽՍՀՄ-ի քանդման վրա՝, նույն ոճով հիմա աշխատում է Ռուսաստանի դեմ, ու քանի որ Հայաստանն այսօր Ռուսաստանի ռազմավարական գործընկերն է՝ հետևաբար նաև Հայաստանի դեմ:
> Որպես դրսից ֆինանսավորվող լրատվամիջոց, ինչպիսին է նաև Ա+1-ը , սրանք ունեն իրենց հզոր տերերը դրսում, որոնց նպատակը Ռուսաստանն ամեն կերպ թուլացնելն է, այդ է պատճառը, որ ամեն մի կեխտի մեջ մանանեխ փնտրելով շարունակ վարկաբեկում են մեր երկիրը: Թուլացնելով ու կոտրելով մեր երկրի ողնաշարը, Անդրկովկասը միանգամից կվերածվի մի այնպիսի  տարածաշրջանի, որտեղ Ռուսաստանն այլևս ազդեցության չի ունենա, այդ պարագայում Թուրքիայի ու Ադրբեջանի միջոցով ԱՄՆ-ը կդառնա տարածաշրջանի տեր ու տնօրենը: Իրանի վրա կատարվող ճնշումներն ավելի կսաստկանան ու  ԱՄՆ-ը խոսքից գործի կանցնի:
> Մի փոքր տրամաբանություն պետք է ունենալ, հասկանալու համար, որ Հայաստանը տարածաշրջանում այդպիսի զարգացումներին չի ներդաշնակվում: Այսօր՝ քանի մենք օրեցօր հզորացող Ռուսաստանի հետ ենք՝ դեռևս ինչ որ բան մեզանից ներկայացնում ենք: Ռուսաստանի աջակցությունից զրկվելուց հետո՝ Հայաստանը տարածաշրջանի համար վեր է ածվելու կույր աղիքի նման մի բանի:
> Ես կարծում եմ, որ այսօրվա Հայաստանի ուժեղ լինելը բացի Ռուսաստանից՝ ոչ մեկին ձեռնտու չէ: Տեսեք Համաշխարհային հրեական կազմակերպությունները ձեռնարկել են Պարսկաստանից հայերի արտագաղթը դեպի ԱՄՆ: Յուրաքանչյուրին անվերադարձ տրամադրվում է 5000 դոլոր՝ այնտեղ իրենց սկզբնական կարիքների համար: Այս ամենն արվում է մեկ նպատակով, որպեսզի Իրանի դեմ Ռազմական գործողությունների սկսման ժամանակ այնտեղ այլևս հայեր չլինեն, որոնք կկարողանային գաղթել Հայաստան   ու ինչո՞ւ չէ բնակչության թվաքանակի աճն էլ թեկուզ այդ ձևով Հայաստանին ձեռնտու կլիներ ,իսկ աշխարհի տերերին ոչ:
> Մեր հակառակորդներին պետք է, որպեսզի Հայաստանում  ունենանք անսկզբունք, անողնաշար՝ արևմուտքին հլու հնազանդ, կամակատար իշխանություն, հենց այդ խնդիրները լուծելու վրա էլ աշխատում են մի շարք լրատվամիջոցներ, որոնց թվում նաև վերը թվարկածս ռադիոկայանն ու Ա+1-ը: Իսկ որ սրանք այսօրվա մեր իշխանությունների դեմ են գործում՝ դա միանգամայն անժխտելի է: Չպետք է մոռանանք, որ ով վճարում է, նա էլ պատվիրում է երաժշտությունը, իսկ որ մեր իշխանությունները դրանց չեն վճարում դա էլ է պարզ…


Վաաայ.....լուրջ եմ ասում, սենց բան որ կարդում եմ, անկեղծորեն վատանում եմ: Ինչի էս աստիճանի լինում է մառազմը: 

Եթե Ձեզ (հեղինակին եմ դիմում, չեմ ճանաչում դրա համար եմ հոգնակիով գրում) թվում է, թե Ամերիկան էդքան մտածում է Հայաստանի մասին, ապա չարաչար սխալվում եք: Ենթադրենք, Ամերիկան ուզեցավ հարձակվի Իրանի վրա: Ի՞նչ Հայաստանին պետք է նայի՞: Կամ էդ որ ծրագրերի համար կարող է Հայաստանը խանգարել: Նավթը տեղափոխվում է, հաղորդակցությունը կա: 

Ի վերջո, Հայաստանը, որպես տրանսպորտային հանգույց, հրատապ կարգավիճակ ուներ երկու դար առաջ: Հիմա արդեն, հաղորդակցության ձևերն ու միջոցները վաղուց անլար են: Այնպես որ, մեր ստրատեգիական վիճակի մասի մեր իսկ պատկերացումները էնքան չափազանցված են....

----------


## Kuk

> Ազտաւոություն ռ/կ- ի հետ կապված կասկածում եմ, բայց Ա1+-ը հաստատ ճիշտ ինֆորմացիա է տալիս, ու *քո ուղեղում ոնցա տեղավորվում, որ ճիշտ լրատվությամբ հնարավորա պետոթության հիմքերը թուլացնել* կան նման ապսուրդ բան: Նենց ես ասում, ոնց որ Հայստանի ապագան կախվածա Ազտաություն ռ/կ-ից կամ Ա1+ից:


Մի զարմացի, հայլուրի ուղեղով էլ ա հաճախ տենց բաներ անցնում :LOL:

----------


## dvgray

Փաստորեն Սերժի գործերը լռիվ կռուտոյ դեպի վերև ա գնում:
Էս ամենիկացիք էժանով ծախվողը չէին: Տենաս քանիսո՞վ ա առել: Սակայն իմանա՞լս ինչիս ա պետք: Առել առելա: Ճիշտ են ասում, որ աշխարհում չվաճառվող բան չկա: Ամեն մեկը պռոտո իրա գինն ունի  :Wink:

----------

